# Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik



## Administrator (22. Januar 2010)

*Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,703606


----------



## KimIlSung (22. Januar 2010)

schade...  weniger rollenspiel, soll das heissen weniger story und mehr ballern?

die rollenspielelemente waren ja grad das besondere an mass effect 1, die actioneinlagen werden immer schnell repetitiv...


----------



## stockduck (22. Januar 2010)

Danke für den Test...

NOCH weniger RPG geht nun mal gar nicht... Teil 1 fand ich schon eher dürftig, aber das ist meine meinung. Das Spiel wird gekauft wenn es sehr günstig zu haben ist


----------



## toxin (22. Januar 2010)

Sagt mal: Lest ihr eigentlich nur die Überschrift?


----------



## fatal-illusion (22. Januar 2010)

Uff...auch wenn sich Vieles wirklich gut anhört, so gibt es einige Punkte, die mich abschrecken. Wie der Vorposter schon meinte, befürchte ich auch ein wenig, dass somit das Rollenspiel etwas zu kurz kommt  Auch habe ich im 1. Teil gerne nach Rüstungen gesucht, Gegenstände verkauft, aufgerüstet etc...

Generell finde ich ein RPG ohne Inventar befremdlich...

Hoffentlich überschattet die Action nicht den Rest eines Spieles, auf welches ich schon sehnsüchtig warte


----------



## Rookster (22. Januar 2010)

Dass die Action endlich Spaß machen soll ist schön, aber nachdem was ich gelesen habe bezweifle ich, dass die neue Action das Wegfallen von solchen Elementen wie dem Ausrüsten von Partymitgliedern und dem Inventar (!) aufwiegen kann. Ich habe das Spiel vorbestellt, aber nach diesem Testbericht bezweifle ich, dass Bioware den richtigen Weg gegangen ist. Simplifizierung ist einfach mal falsch.


----------



## fatal-illusion (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



toxin schrieb:


> Sagt mal: Lest ihr eigentlich nur die Überschrift?


 Nein, die positiven Aspekte wie die Nebenmissionen z.B. wurden schon auch zur Kenntnis genommen :p Allerdings lesen sich doch einige Punkte raus, die etwas stutzig werden lassen. Allein die Tatsache, dass die Story zwar gut, aber nicht an die des 1. Teils ranreichen soll hm...schade 

 Naja mal sehen, das Spiel wird von mir erst wirklich bewertet, wenn ich es selbst spielen konnte..


----------



## stockduck (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



toxin schrieb:


> Sagt mal: Lest ihr eigentlich nur die Überschrift?


 Spielst du auf mich an?

 Ja, ich habe den text gelesen.


----------



## JulianKupsch (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich bin auch enttäuscht, dass die Rollenspielelemente weiter gekürzt wurden. Die bescheidene Charakterentwicklung und Gegenständeauswahl waren in meinen Augen große Schwächen von Teil 1...

Also sollte man sich Mass Effect 2 nur zulegen, wenn man Lust auf ein Actionspiel in einem tollen Universum mit einer spannenden Geschichte und tollen Charakteren hat.
Ich bin noch unentschlossen...


----------



## toxin (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



stockduck schrieb:


> toxin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sagt mal: Lest ihr eigentlich nur die Überschrift?
> ...


 
 Jep auf dich.


----------



## starhorst (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Schade wenn man im zweiten Teil so viele Features weg lässt. Hatte schon gehofft das Upgrade System wurde noch erweitert. Aber scheinbar juckt das die Masse an Konsumenten wenig.


----------



## AvalonAsh (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Holla, die ersten drei Seiten sind aber ganz schön Spoiler-heavy!

 Hätte man da nicht auch einen guten Eindruck vermitteln können, ohne so viel zu verraten. Den Anfang einer Mission zu beschreiben und die möglichen Entscheidungen ist ja ok, aber auch gleich noch deren Endvarianten find ich etwas zu viel.

 Mich stören die ganzen Kritikpunkte eigentlich nicht sonderlich. Mass Effect 1 saß etwas zwischen den Stühlen, beim 2. ist man mehr zur Action übergangen. Das find ich eigentlich ganz gut. Den Appetit nach einem komplexen Rollenspiel hat Dragon Age erstmal gestillt. Ein von der Spielmechanik sehr ähnlicher Titel nur im All, würde mich glaub ich auch nicht zufriedenstellen. Nun ist es eben ein Action-RPG, das sich zur Abwechslung mal nicht um Item-Hatz und Levelups dreht, sondern um eine temporeiche und dramatisch erzählte Story, interessante Nebencharaktere und schwierige Entscheidungen. Das im Bereich Action-RPG doch mal was Neues. Wahrscheinlich darf man Mass Effect 2 auch einfach nicht zu sehr an Genrekonventionen messen. Nachdem, was ich bisher gesehen habe ist es am ehesten ein interaktiver Film - und das (auch wenns bei dem Begriff wohl seltenst gesagt werden kann) im beste Sinne.


----------



## gatuschi4132 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

mich persönlich kratzts nicht so sehr wegen dem neuen klassensystem, im gegenteil, ich hab lieben ein bisschen die übersicht, als irgendwie aus dutzenden von upgrades auswählen zu müssen. für mich macht mass effect 2 alles richtig


----------



## KainLaVey (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich bin zwar sicher das der zweite teil richti geil wird. Aber das Es nur noch so wenig Talente und mit so wenig Stufen gibt, sowie keine Handelssystem und keine gesockelten Waffen(Miunitionsarten) find ich sehr schade. Vorallem weil es eine "verschlechterung" zum ersten teil ist. Man hätte ja die ganze Neuerungen machen können ohne die guten Elemente aus Teil 1 zu löschen.

Naja. Es wird trotzdem ein hammerspiel.

WICHTIGE FRAGE: Was ist mit der weiblichen Shappard Syncronstimme? Ist das auch ne neue? (fand die alte recht gut)


----------



## Kandinata (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Klingt wie ein typisch Bioware RPG ala "Wir versuchen nichts komplex zu machen damit wie voll im Mainstream bleiben", mit der Ausnahme das man bei Mass Effect nun nichtmehr halbgare Kompromisse eingeht sondern weiß das man ein reinrassiges Actionspiel sein will... zumindest das ist erfreulich, dann könnte es einen wenns schon kein RPG mehr ist zumindest ein guter Shooter erwarten


----------



## Rembrandt187 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wenn man ehrlich ist, braucht ein Sci-Fi Spiel eigentlich kein Inventar. Bei Dragon Age und Co macht es Sinn, legendäre Gegenstände zu sammeln, die noch dazu einzigartige Namen und sogar geschichtliche Hintergründe haben können. In Spielen wie Mass Effect oder Knights of the old Republic störte mich das nervige Micromanagement manchmal richtig. Zumal die Gegner mitlevelten und die Ausrüstung zwangsläufig besser wurde.
 Wenn sie in den anderen Bereichen die Qualität vom ersten Teil beibehalten, bin ich jedenfalls dabei.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Kandinata schrieb:


> Klingt wie ein typisch Bioware RPG ala "Wir versuchen nichts komplex zu machen damit wie voll im Mainstream bleiben", mit der Ausnahme das man bei Mass Effect nun nichtmehr halbgare Kompromisse eingeht sondern weiß das man ein reinrassiges Actionspiel sein will... zumindest das ist erfreulich, dann könnte es einen wenns schon kein RPG mehr ist zumindest ein guter Shooter erwarten


 ME2 ist weniger RPG, bleibt aber ein RPG, eben nur mit Fokus auf Action, Dialoge und Inszenierung. Eben abseits der idiotischen "Sammlerwut", die einige Action-RPGs auslösen sollen, die aber völlig unsinnig ist. Ein Rollenspiel soll eben von dem Leben, was Spiele von Bioware bieten: Charaktere, Geschichte, Nebenmissionen und die Welt an sich. Natürlich sollen dabei auch die typischen RPG-Elemente, wie Inventar und Handelsfunktion nicht zu kurz kommen. 
 Trotzdem bin ich irgendwie froh, dass ME2 Dinge wie Inventar und Handel in gewisser Weise außen vor lässt. Beides hat im ersten Teil nicht so geklappt, wie erhofft. Und lieber etwas weglassen, dafür aber andere Dinge wesentlich verbessern (Dialoge, Kampfsystem etc.), als eine "Verschlimmbesserung" zu provozieren, weil man auf zuviel gleichzeitig achten muss. 

 Was die Story angeht, bin ich selbst aber ein wenig überrascht. Hätte eine storytechnische Hochleistung erwartet, aber wenn sie nicht so toll ist, wie in ME1, dann bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes über, als mich auf den Rest zu konzentrieren. Aber das Spiel ist auf jedenfall schon gekauft.  
 Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich zuversichtlich, dass auch die Story und alles andere durchaus unterhält.


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hmm langsam freue ich mich nicht mehr so auf das Spiel. Okay, dass man jetzt nur noch beschränkte Munition hat kann ich noch akzeptieren, aber dass man jetzt auch noch beschränkten Sprit für die Normandy hat geht mir zu weit.

 Und dass man jetzt bei den Rüstungen und Anzügen die Farbe einstellen bzw. die Rüstung von ihrem Aussehen an sich verändern kann, stört mich. Ich mochte es sich wie in Mass Effect 1 überraschen zu lassen, wie die Rüstung aussieht, wenn man eine findet.

 Ich bin ein Soldat, ich möchte immer bessere Waffen, immer neuere, immer mehr Upgrades etc. Mass Effect 2 versagt bei diesem Punkt bei mir auf ganzer Linie.

 Mich stören einige Punkte gewaltig:

 - begrenzte Munition (noch verkraftbar)
 - begrenzter Sprit für N7 (WTF!? - nicht verkraftbar)
 - begrenzte Erkundungssonden (Dachschaden??)
 - anpassbare Rüstungen (ich liebe Überraschungen und freute mich jedesmal eine neue Rüstung zu finden in ME1)
 - Udnort Wrex kein CM mehr (BioWare, wie könnt ihr nur??)
 - Rüstungen kann man kaum modifizieren/ upgraden(langsam reichts aber!!)
 - Waffen lassen sich gar nicht modifizieren (doch kein Actionspiel?)
 - man findet wenige Items (okay, ich distanziere mich von ME2)
 - man findet keine Rüstungen, nur Rüstungsteile (baaah...)
 - nur 19 Waffen (was soll man dazu noch sagen!?)
 - keine richtigen Informationen mehr im Inventarsystem -> Stärke, Schutz, Schilde nicht mehr angeben (DAS IST DEFINITIV NICHT MEIN GESCHMACK)
 - man braucht Rohstoffe um Upgrades freizuschalten (einfach nur umständlich)
 - zu viele negative Inventarpunkte!


 Das Spiel kauf ich mir definitiv nicht! Schade eigentlich, ich wollte es wirklich kaufen.


----------



## Tischlein (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Mass Effect 3 kann nur mit dem Besten aus Teil 1 und 2 werden. Demzufolge habe ich mich abgefunden, dass der 2te Teil ein Shooter wird. Bioware würde neue Wege gehen wenn es ein wenn man dann das ganze also in Teil 3 kombiniert.


----------



## babajager (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Kandinata schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Klingt wie ein typisch Bioware RPG ala "Wir versuchen nichts komplex zu machen damit wie voll im Mainstream bleiben", mit der Ausnahme das man bei Mass Effect nun nichtmehr halbgare Kompromisse eingeht sondern weiß das man ein reinrassiges Actionspiel sein will... zumindest das ist erfreulich, dann könnte es einen wenns schon kein RPG mehr ist zumindest ein guter Shooter erwarten
> ...


 hallo was soll der shit, für mich sieht das eher nach nem action game mit rpg elementen aus. 

 die ganzen negativen punkte wurden hier schon aufgezählt und sind für mich auch schon fast ein grund das game nicht zu kaufen.

 mfg.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



AvalonAsh schrieb:


> Holla, die ersten drei Seiten sind aber ganz schön Spoiler-heavy!
> 
> Hätte man da nicht auch einen guten Eindruck vermitteln können, ohne so viel zu verraten. Den Anfang einer Mission zu beschreiben und die möglichen Entscheidungen ist ja ok, aber auch gleich noch deren


 Sorry, aber da muss ich widersprechen. Das konkrete Beispiel ist nur _eine _von zig Quests im Spiel. Irgendwo muss ich nunmal eine Geschichte genauer erklären, es geht nicht ohne - und das hier ist sicher kein weltbewegender Handlungsstrang. Du kannst außerdem nicht erwarten, einen Test mit 20.000 Zeichen zu lesen und danach zu 100% frei von Spoilern zu sein. 

 Ehrlich: Der Artikel ist bewusst so geschrieben, dass er eben nicht zu spoilerlastig ist. Warte einfach, bis Du es selbst gespielt hast - Du wirst (hoffentlich) feststellen, dass ich kaum etwas von der Handlung verrate. Mass Effect 2 lebt von seiner Story, seinen Entscheidungen, seinen Überraschungen - und das will ich sicher niemandem verderben.

 Felix
 PC Games


----------



## Oelf (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

ich fand auch beim ersten teil die spielmechanik nicht besonders toll aber das spiel lebt von seiner herausragenden atmosphäre (einzig und allein schleichfahrt liegt auf diesem niveau), wenn die im zweiten teil gehalten wurde ist mir der rest egal

außerdem ist es schon bestellt


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



babajager schrieb:


> RedDragon20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kandinata schrieb:
> ...


 Dann kauf es dir halt nicht. Es interessiert mich auch nicht die Bohne.  
 Aber achte bitte mal auf deine Ausdrucksweise. Im Kindergarten sind wir nicht mehr (auch wenn ich oftmals den Eindruck des Gegenteils habe). 

 ME1 hat man entweder geliebt, oder gehasst, weil es sich ein wenig zwischen den Genres hindurch gezwängt hat. Irgendwas dazwischen gab es nicht. Weder bei mir, noch in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis. 
 Bei ME2 wird es nicht anders sein.


----------



## Pisselmann (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



AbSoLuT-ICE schrieb:


> Hmm langsam freue ich mich nicht mehr so auf das Spiel. Okay, dass man jetzt nur noch beschränkte Munition hat kann ich noch akzeptieren, aber dass man jetzt auch noch beschränkten Sprit für die Normandy hat geht mir zu weit.
> 
> Und dass man jetzt bei den Rüstungen und Anzügen die Farbe einstellen bzw. die Rüstung von ihrem Aussehen an sich verändern kann, stört mich. Ich mochte es sich wie in Mass Effect 1 überraschen zu lassen, wie die Rüstung aussieht, wenn man eine findet.
> 
> ...


   Also ich würde sage du siehst vieles falsch!!!
 Es wird z.B gesagt das es 19 Waffenklassen geben nicht 19 Waffen!!! Lies bei der Mass Effect 2 hompage nach da stehts. Außerdem Begrenzter Sprint und Begrenzte Erkundungssonden sind gar nicht mal schlecht schonma in der heutigen Zeit ein Action Game gesehen wobei es einen unendlichen Sprint gibt oder Munition=? Es macht das ganze doch schwerer und viel realistischer wenn alles begenzt ist


----------



## Kandinata (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> babajager schrieb:
> 
> 
> > RedDragon20 schrieb:
> ...


  Jetzt quotet mich doch nicht alle, mir bringt es nichts die ganzen Fehler zu verbessern wenn die fehlerhafte Version trotzdem weiter kommt  

  Das Lieben/Hassen hast du gut ausgedrückt, genau so gehts mir auch.

  Ich Hasse das Spiel weil das Kampfsystem halbgar ist, das Open World System ist ein Witz, das Inventarsystem war von Anfang an kaputt und unfertig, und Balancing ? Woher denn... ABER, ich liebe es weil es ein SciFi RPG mit STORY ist, und gerade das hat man dann auch noch richtig gut präsentiert...
  Deshalb habe ich meine Aussage über ME2 anfangs auch nicht "negativ" gemeint, denn wenn ein "kaputtes" Spiel schon spaß macht, wie soll dann erst ein vermutlich repariertes sein das zusätzlich auch endlich WEIß was es sein will und keine Kompromisse mehr eingeht die eh nicht funktionieren ?

  Ich bin zwar wegen der DLC Politik von Bioware alles andere als begeistert, aber ein "No Buy" weil ich nun in den Tests die "Befürchtungen" bestätigt bekomme das es kein wirkliches RPG mehr ist ? Woher denn, als ob man etwas anderes erwartet hätte


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Pisselmann schrieb:


> AbSoLuT-ICE schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hmm langsam freue ich mich nicht mehr so auf das Spiel. Okay, dass man jetzt nur noch beschränkte Munition hat kann ich noch akzeptieren, aber dass man jetzt auch noch beschränkten Sprit für die Normandy hat geht mir zu weit.
> ...


 Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen das selbst in Mass Effect die Schüsse der Waffen gar nicht so schnell sind. Da kommt es einem vor dass unsere heutigen Waffen (Kugelpatronenmunitionswaffen) viel stärker und verheerender sind. Das wäre auch quasi eine gute Alternative: Statt den Kugelpatronenwaffen (nenn ich jetz mal so^^) mit begrenzter Munition kann man alternativ auch eine Energiewaffe benutzen bei der man unendlich Munition hat aber die halt dafür nicht so stark sind und langsamere Fluggeschwinidigkeit der Schüsse aufweißt.

 In Star Wars hat man doch auch unendlich Munition bei den Laserwaffen (=Energiewaffen).

 Für mich war Mass Effect gerade durch das Waffen-, Rüstungs-, Upgrade- und Inventarsystem so attraktiv, ho halt noch eine gute Story, gute Dialoge und andere Rollenspiel Elemente inbegriffen ist. 
 Aus dem Grund Spiele ich es gerade zum 4. mal durch. Und ich hab es noch nichteinmal ein halbes Jahr. Und ich hab nur 20€ geblecht  Ich nutze das volle Geld aus, hehe


----------



## Pisselmann (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

JA bei Star Wars sind wir hier bei Star Wars? Nein bei Mass Effect 2 und es sollen neue Standarts gesetzt werden und neue Maßstäbe!  
 Es soll darum gehen das nicht jedes Spiel Perfekt ist sondern es hat Macken es gibt kein Spiel was für jeden Perfekt ist. Jeder hat eine eigene Meinung und sie lautet immer anders. Es wird in Zukunft auch kein Spiel geben was keine Macken hat, aber gerade diese machen manches Spiel aus und zeichnen dieses aus weil es einfach zu dem Spiel passt!  
 Denke immer Dran:"Jede Tat trägt eine andere Konsequenz mit sich aber egal was diese Tat ist es hat eine Konsequenz"! Genau wie bei Games  
 lg Pisselmann


----------



## Mothman (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



AbSoLuT-ICE schrieb:


> Da kommt es einem vor dass unsere heutigen Waffen (*Kugelpatronenmunitionswaffen*) viel stärker und verheerender sind.


   Das Wort schreib ich mir auf nen Zettel, rahme ihn ein und hänge ihn an die Wand.


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich bin froh, dass PcGames einen bis dato ehrlichen Test abgibt. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als einen Test zu lesen, der keinerlei Kritikpunkte vergibt und einem vorheuchelt, das Spiel wäre einfach perfekt(Xbox Gamer ist so ein Kandidat). Es ist schon bedrückend, dass die Entwickler zum größten Teil nur Augen für die Action haben. 
  Zum Vergleich:
*Mass Effect 1*
  Erkundung: 30%
  Rollenspiel: 40%
  Action 30%
*Mass Effect 2*
  Erkundung: 20%
  Rollenspiel: 30%
  Action: 50%
*Quelle: Games Aktuell
*
  Ich hab bist dato dieser Statisik nicht gegelaubt(den der Test von GA war ziemlich schlecht, keine genauen Infos etc.), aber die Fakten des Tests nähern sich dieser Statisik. ME1 hat mich nicht ohne Grund für das RPG- Genre begeistert und bis dato hab ich Rollenspiele gemieden. Es hat mir sogar richtig Spaß gemacht, neue Upgrades oder Rüstungen sofort zu testen. Ein Verzicht auf ein komplettes Inventarsystem ist einfach nur vom Nachteil! Auch die Nebenmissionen bereiten mir Sorgen, da bei einem Rollenspiel nicht die Kürze die Würze ist. Nebenmissionen sollten einen wichtigen Teil(neben der Hauptstory) im Spiel einnehmen, da viel Zeit in diese investiert werden. Auch die Verwaltung der Charaktere bezüglich der Rüstung finde ich wirklich frustrierend. Warum nimmt BioWare dieses Feature raus? Ganz zu schweigen von den mageren Talenten, deren Begründung, Sie unbedingt auf 6 zu reduzieren ich immer noch nicht verstehe. Loben muss man die Entwickler dennoch, für die interessanten Kämpfe, die wahnsinnige Inszenierung und Dialoge. Man kann einfach wieder in ein großes Mass Effect Universum abtauchen, zumindest hoffe ich das. 
  Nun gut, im Endeffekt muss jeder selber schauen, ob diese negative wirklich das Spielgefühl mindern oder sich die Punkte mit dem Spiel arrangieren. Das wird sich spätestens am Releasetag zeigen. Ich warte trotzdem noch mit einer, zwar etwas gemilderter Vorfreude auf das Spiel, den gerade die Inszenierung, die Dialoge, die Grafik und die Story machen mich einfach an. Ausserdem habe ich Mass Effect 1 nicht grundlos 5 mal durchgespielt   

 kleinEdit: 


KainLaVey schrieb:


> WICHTIGE FRAGE: Was ist mit der weiblichen Shappard Syncronstimme? Ist das auch ne neue? (fand die alte recht gut)


 Nein, die Shepard-Dame hat(zum Glück) die alte Stimme bekommen!


----------



## GameZocker92 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob Schlimme bzw viele Spoiler enthalten sin?

MfG


----------



## anjuna80 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich bin Rollenspiel-Fan durch und durch, aber Mass Effect konnte mich zu keiner Zeit packen. Sei es Steuerung, Kampfsystem, Charakterentwicklung, Items und Inventar- alles ist in vielen anderen Rollenspielen wesentlich besser. Einzige Pluspunkte sind das Science-Fiction-Szenario und die gute Story. 
 Alles Gründe, den Nachfolger links liegen zu lassen!


----------



## Goldmann (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ok, runter mit dem Game von der Einkaufsliste 
und Drakensang geholt. Da kann ich auch Unreal 
Tournament zocken wenn mehr action gewollt 
haette.


----------



## Titato (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Typisch wieder mal alle nur am heulen: "mir gefällt das nicht mir gefällt dies nicht mimimi" -.-
freut euch einfach auf das Game


----------



## Mothman (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Um nochmal was zum Thema zu schreiben:

 Ich habe ME1 sehr gemocht. Geliebt würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, aber ich habe es "in einem Rutsch" durchgespielt, weil es so fesselnd war. 
 Allerdings ist die "Sammelwut" für mich immer der größte Antrieb ein RPG zu spielen. Story ist mir garnicht mal so wichtig, denn zu lange Dialoge nerven mich irgendwann meistens. Auch wenn sie noch so gut sind. Wen ich zocken will, will ich zocken und wenn ich Kino will, dann gehe ich in selbiges.

 Also dadurch, dass die "Sammelwut" wohl wegfällt,wird es für mich ebenfalls wesentlich uninteressanter. 
 Es war doch großartig mit den Rüstungen und versch. Waffenherstellern usw. Ich fand das sehr motivierend.
 Schade.


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Mothman schrieb:


> Also dadurch, dass die "Sammelwut" wohl wegfällt,wird es für mich ebenfalls wesentlich uninteressanter.
> Es war doch großartig mit den Rüstungen und versch. Waffenherstellern usw. Ich fand das sehr motivierend.
> Schade.


 Eben, dadurch hat mir das Spiel auch so spaß gemacht. Ich steh nicht so auf Mittelalterliche Sachen wie die meisten anderen Rollenspiele.

 Mir macht Mass Effect offline spielen mehr spaß als Modern Warfare 2 ONLINE.

 Irgendwann werd ich das ME2 schon spielen, aber erst später, wenn es für 20€ draußen ist (okay, dauert mind. ein Jahr). Vorher muss ich es mal in der Videothek ausleiehen und ausprobieren, wobei ich nach diesem groben ME2-Test von PCAction eher skeptisch bin.

 Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich das mal zugeben muss, aber ich Danke PCGames für den Test.
 Ohne PCG hätte ich mir das Spiel fürs volle Geld gekauft und es vielleicht zum kotzen gefunden.
 Ob ein Spiel gut ist oder nicht ist eine persönliche Meinung eines jeden Spielers, die er für sich selbst vertritt.
 Ich will das Spiel nicht schlecht machen (auf gar keinen Fall!!), denn es gibt sicher welche die es großartig finden werden, aber ich bin vorerst enttäuscht.

 An alle die es gut finden werden, viel Spaß


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Mothman schrieb:


> Um nochmal was zum Thema zu schreiben:
> 
> Ich habe ME1 sehr gemocht. Geliebt würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, aber ich habe es "in einem Rutsch" durchgespielt, weil es so fesselnd war.
> Allerdings ist die "Sammelwut" für mich immer der größte Antrieb ein RPG zu spielen. Story ist mir garnicht mal so wichtig, denn zu lange Dialoge nerven mich irgendwann meistens. Auch wenn sie noch so gut sind. Wen ich zocken will, will ich zocken und wenn ich Kino will, dann gehe ich in selbiges.
> ...


 
 Wenn du sammeln willst, spiel bei ner Schnipseljagd mit. Wenn du keine ellenlangen Dialoge willst, spiel Ego-Shooter. Ein Rollenspiel lebt von seinen Dialogen und seiner Gesichte. Wer was anderes sagt, der hat (verzeih bitte) keinerlei Ahnung und sollte sich ein anderes Genre suchen. 
 Diese "Sammler"-RPGs stören mich persönlich gewaltig, denn meist ist es gerade diese Fülle an Items, die die Atmosphäre des sonst vielleicht guten RPGs kaputt machen. Immerhin will ich keinen fiesen Erzdämon mit dem "(Legendär) Bauernschwert des Jünglings +20 Stärke" besiegen. 

 Sicher sind Ausrüstungsitems in einem Rollenspiel wichtig und essenziell für die Charaktererweiterung, aber es ist ein Aspekt, der weniger wichtig ist, als die Story etc. 

 Ich find's gut, dass ME2 mehr auf Action getrimmt wurde, aber gleichzeitig die Story und die Charaktere dabei nicht zu kurz kommen. Mehr habe ich mir auch gar nicht gewünscht. ME2 scheint in allen Punkten das zu sein, was ich mir erwartet habe: ein motivierendes, spannendes Spiel, ohne große Innovationen.


----------



## SuddenStriker (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich muss sagen, mich schrecken die wenigen Negativpunkte überhaupt nicht ab. Einige finde ich sogar gut. Für mich ist an Mass Effect 2 wichtig, dass die Atmosphäre stimmig ist. Die Story episch und effektreich erzählt wird. Die Nebencharaktere interessant sind. Die Diaologe mitreißen und vielfältig sind. Die Schauplätze einfalls- und abwechslungsreich ausgestaltet sind. Und ganz wichtig im Gegensatz zu Mass Effect 1, die Nebenquests nicht schmuckloses Beiwerk sind, sondern unterhalten und die Atmosphäre vertiefen. Mass Effect 2 scheint genau das zu bieten und es ist ScFi. Ein ganz großer Gewichtspunkt für mich. Und bei all den Punkten stört es mich nicht im geringsten, dass ein wenig am RPG gepart wird. Zumal wohl genau an den richtigen Stellen gespart/verändert wurde. Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf das Spiel und kann es kaum erwarten wieder in das Mass Effect Universum einzutauchen.


----------



## anjuna80 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mothman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Um nochmal was zum Thema zu schreiben:
> ...


Ein Rollenspiel lebt vor allem mit von der Charakterentwicklung und der Interaktionsmöglichkeiten mit der Spielwelt. Die Geschichte ist zwar wichtig, aber nicht DER ausschlaggebende Grund. Die ist zwar bei ME vorhanden, aber das drumherum ist einfach zu wenig. Seien es Items, Charakterentwicklung (ist zwar vorhanden, aber packt einen nicht) oder Interaktionen. 
 Ist mMn eher ein Rollenspiel "light" mit einer interaktiven Geschichte zum Mitspielen.


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sicher sind Ausrüstungsitems in einem Rollenspiel wichtig und essenziell für die Charaktererweiterung, aber es ist ein Aspekt, der weniger wichtig ist, als die Story etc.


  Das kann man nicht auf die Allgemeinheit beziehen! Ob Story wichtiger ist als Charaktererweiterung kann man nur persönlich für sich entscheiden. Deine dummen Kommentare nerven mich. Ich mein, steht irgendwo auf der Welt in einem Gesetz geschrieben, dass Story wichtiger ist als Charactererweiterung? NEIN. Aus einem einfachen Grund: Man kann es nicht auf die Allgemeinheit beziehen, denn jeder ist anders, jeder hat in irgendeinem Aspekt (sei es der Kleinste) eine andere Meinung als die restlichen Menschen auf der Welt.

  Also hör auf hier so dumm uns mit deiner Meinung zu belehren als wäre sie ein Fakt, 
 Herr Professor Doktor Doktor RedDragon20!


----------



## Pwned666 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Ich bin Rollenspiel-Fan durch und durch, aber Mass Effect konnte mich zu keiner Zeit packen. Sei es Steuerung, Kampfsystem, Charakterentwicklung, Items und Inventar- alles ist in vielen anderen Rollenspielen wesentlich besser. Einzige Pluspunkte sind das Science-Fiction-Szenario und die gute Story.
> Alles Gründe, den Nachfolger links liegen zu lassen!


 
  /sign

  Story super ... rest schrott.
  Skillsystem dürftig und auch die Steuerelemente sind einfach Konsolig umgesetzt worden.

  Mir würd es reichen wenn ein MassEffect mal als Film rauskommen würde eben wegen der guten Story. Das Spiel ansich ist Gameplay Technisch müll


  Naja, man merkt einfach das hier EA das Spiel gemacht hat und nicht Bioware selbst (Dragon Age haben die echten Baldurs Gate macher gemacht.. MassEffect hat EA übernommen) 


 Naja, habe MassEffect 1 für 3,75 bei Steam gekauft. Da konnte man nicht viel falsch machen... bei ME2 wird auch erstmal gewartet bis es irgendwann für 10€ zu haben ist.


----------



## alceleniel (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Bei ME2 werden eben andere Prioritäten gesetzt als bei Dragon Age und das muss nicht zwangsläufig schlecht sein. Und nur weil einem etwas nicht gefällt es auf EA zu schieben ist gelinde gesagt Unfug. BioWare ist und bleibt der Entwickler, da hat EA nichts reingeredet. ME2 wurde ja auch nicht erst nach Teil 1 geplant (und zu ME1-Zeiten gehört Bioware noch nicht zu EA).
 Im Übrigen wurde Mass Effect immer als Action-Rollenspiel bzw. Shooter-Rollenspiel bezeichnet und der Fokus liegt auf der Handlung, den Dialogen etc. Ob mir die Änderungen selbst so gefallen, kann ich erst sagen, wenn ich es gespielt habe...  Aber man sollte eben wissen, was einen erwartet... kein Baldur's Gate im Weltall, sondern wie gesagt ein actionorientiertes Rollenspiel.


----------



## xMANIACx (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Pwned666 schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin Rollenspiel-Fan durch und durch, aber Mass Effect konnte mich zu keiner Zeit packen. Sei es Steuerung, Kampfsystem, Charakterentwicklung, Items und Inventar- alles ist in vielen anderen Rollenspielen wesentlich besser. Einzige Pluspunkte sind das Science-Fiction-Szenario und die gute Story.
> ...


Werde es genauso handhaben. Habe ME1 damals auch bei Steam als Schnäppchen gekauft und bin im nachhinein froh darüber. Ich konnte mich mit ME1 einfach nicht anfreunden (dabei mag ich SciFi und liebe RPGs). Der Anfang war ja ganz gut gemacht (wenn man über die miese Steuerung hinwegsehen kann, aber daran gewöhnt man sich mit der Zeit), aber nach dem ersten ersten Viertel wurde es einfach irgendwie öde. Habe mich aber weiter durch das spiel "gequält" und ich muss sagen für das letzte Viertel hat es sich wirklich gelohnt. Die Hauptstory ist wirklich gut erzählt und präsentiert, keine zweifel. 
 Aber das Gameplay, Skillsystem, Nebenmissionen, Erkunden etc. ist einfach unter aller Kanone. Selbst das Dialogsystem war schlecht gemacht. 
 Zum einen weil die Anordnung der Antworten "gut", "neutral", "böse" immer gleich war und zum anderen hat es mich tierisch genervt, dass man bei den Antworten nicht gesehen hat was man sagen würde sondern nur was man in etwa sagen würde/wie man reagieren würde.


----------



## SpieleKing (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Also ich kann hier einige echt verstehen die sauer darüber sind das der sammelpart echt zu kurz kommt,finde ich nämlich auch echt scheiße! Aber die anderen sachen scheinen recht gerlungen zu sein und darauf freue ich mich! ganz erlich wer hat schonmal erlebt das Bioware in schlechtes spiel gemacht hat was sein geld nciht wert ist ? NIEMAND!!!=P


----------



## SpieleKing (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



xMANIACx schrieb:


> Pwned666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > anjuna80 schrieb:
> ...


   Nur mal dazu:
 Bioware hat Dragon age und ME1-2 komplett selbt entwickelt!!!Also labert hier nciht so ein scheiß!Ps: hier geht es um ME2 wen hier teil 1 scheiße fandet euer sing macht uns aber nciht die stimmung mies!!!Habe ME1 einfach nur genossen zu zocken(360)


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Pwned666 schrieb:


> Naja, man merkt einfach das hier EA das Spiel gemacht hat und nicht Bioware selbst (Dragon Age haben die echten Baldurs Gate macher gemacht.. MassEffect hat EA übernommen)


 Also mit Verlaub: Das ist kompletter Unsinn. Bioware weiß sehr genau, was sie da mit Mass Effect tun. EA hat das Spiel nicht "gemacht".


----------



## Holstentor (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Pwned666 schrieb:


> Story super ... rest schrott.
> Skillsystem dürftig und auch die Steuerelemente sind einfach Konsolig umgesetzt worden.
> 
> Mir würd es reichen wenn ein MassEffect mal als Film rauskommen würde eben wegen der guten Story. Das Spiel ansich ist Gameplay Technisch müll
> ...


 Selten so einen undifferenzierten Müll gelesen. Normalerweise regt mich das nicht auf, aber zu Mass Effect muss ich mal eines sagen:
 Ich spiele seit 25 Jahren Computer- und Videospiele. Und ME gehört mit zu den besten Spielen, ist vielleicht sogar das beste Spiel, das ich jemals gespielt habe. Es gab Momente darin - ich erinnere nur an das Finale, wo man sich über den Ausleger der Zitadell zur Sovereign kämpft - die waren einfach...episch. 

 An dem Gameplay mag es meinetwegen einiges zu kritisieren geben, aber Müll ist es ganz, ganz sicher nicht.

 Ich bin da sicher nicht repräsentativ: Aber das Inventory werde ich nicht vermissen. Es gibt genug Rollenspiele, wo man permanent mit übervollen Taschen durch die Gegend läuft und tausend Ausrüstungsgegenstände rumschleppt, die man ohnehin nie anlegen wird, die man dann auch nur beim Händler verkloppen kann. Ist ja auch gut und schön, aber ME braucht das meiner Meinung nach nicht. Insofern finde ich es gut und mutig, dass die Entwickler - Bioware, nicht EA - sich entschlossen haben, das einfach mal wegzulassen.


----------



## Blue_Ace (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Pwned666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Naja, man merkt einfach das hier EA das Spiel gemacht hat und nicht Bioware selbst (Dragon Age haben die echten Baldurs Gate macher gemacht.. MassEffect hat EA übernommen)
> ...


 Hätte eine Frage die mir schon etwas länger rumschwiert. Hat Mass Effect 2 Bugs? Habe ME 1 über Steam bezogen welches doch öfter Abstürze verursacht oder die Spielgeschwindigkeit merkbar langsamer ist. Auf Xbox 360 Version welche ich auch besitze sind diese "Fehler" nicht vorhanden. Erfahrung von Teil 2 ähnlich oder deutlich besser?

 Ich muss diese Frage stellen da Bioware mit PC-Dragon Age Origin (DLC Golem) auch nicht ohne Bugs veröffentlicht wurde und meine Kaufentscheidung darauf beruht.


----------



## hagren (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wie schaut's eigentlich mit der Performance aus, 
vor allem im Vergleich mit dem Vorgänger? Ich 
würd' das Spiel nämlich gern auf dem PC spielen, 
hab aber nur ein C2D E6400, 2 Gb RAM und eine 
9600GT 512 MB. AA und AF brauch' ich nicht, eine 
Auflösung von 1680*1050 hätt' ich jedoch schon 
gern in Benutzung.


----------



## markkk1 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

**** läppscher versuch ****


----------



## DrHasenbein (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

und du meinst das wäre legal ? 


 edit: vergiss die Frage

 natürlich meinst du das


----------



## anjuna80 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Holstentor schrieb:


> Pwned666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Story super ... rest schrott.
> ...


Sicher ist der Spielspass Geschmackssache, aber die offensichtlichen Mängel sind einfach nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Da mag die Story auch noch so toll sein.


----------



## m3cti (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hmm, dieser Test stimmt mich irgendwie......traurig  

 Ich bin ja nun schon seit seeligen EotB-Zeiten dem RPG-Genre verfallen, was es um so tragischer macht, dass man nun von einer Institution wie Bioware ein Action-Adventure vorgesetzt bekommt. Ernsthaft, so, wie's klingt, sollte man den Begriff "Rollenspiel" nicht im Zusammenhang mit ME2 verwenden, dafür fehlen einfach viel zu viele Merkmale.

 Sorry, aber wenn ich maximal die Farbe der Rüstung verändern kann, dazu zwischen ner Handvoll Waffen wählen, wo bleibt da das stundenlange tüfteln nach der perfekten Kombination von Talenten/Fähigkeiten, Ausrüstungsgegenständen und Herangehensweisen an Problemen? Gerade viele Items, eine Menge zu entdeckende Örtlichkeiten und zig verschiedene Lösungsoptionen zeichnen gute Rollenspiele aus. Anstatt die Masse an Fundstücken zu reduzieren, hätte Bioware sie DEUTLICH vergrößern müssen. ME1 war da ja schon recht einseitig, aber das diesmal sogar der Handel wegfällt, ist ein echter Frevel und läßt das Universum unglaubwürdig wirken. 

 Wenn man dem Test glauben schenken darf, und davon gehe ich einfach mal aus, dann sind sowohl Hauptgeschichte als auch Nebenschauplätze DEUTLICH kürzer als in Teil 1. Kommt man all inclusive auf 20h? Oder noch weniger? Ich vergleiche jetzt einfach mal mit DA, welches mich inkl. mehr als 75% der Nebenquests für 89 (!!!) Stunden für einen Durchgang beschäftigt hat. Bei ME1 waren es immerhin noch 37h, die ich mir bei ME2 ebenfalls erhofft hatte. Ich schätze aber mal, es wird da deutlich abfallen, was widerum Grund ist, es eher im Action-Adventure-Genre anzusiedeln. Dort sind 18-20h allerdings sehr gute Werte. 
 Trotz mglw. fesselnder Story grenzwertig......für ein selbsternanntes RPG auf jeden Fall mind. 50-100% Umfang zuwenig. 

 Ich weiß auch nicht, irgendwie bin ich ziemlich enttäuscht. Actionspiele kommen mir schon seit 10 Jahren nimmer auf den Rechner, da fühl ich mich einfach (geistig) zu wenig gefordert. Irgendwie hatte ich gehofft, in Teil 2 statt weniger etwas mehr Komplexität vorzufinden. Ich wage mir gar nicht vorzustellen, was mal aus Teil 3 wird, falls der zweite in dieser Form auch noch Erfolg haben sollte. Ich danke PC Games jedenfalls für den ohne Hype präsentierten Test, denn den Kauf von ME2 werde ich mir deswegen vorerst sparen. Mglw. kauf ich mir die EA Classic-Edition, wenn's in nem Jahr erhältlich ist, oder lese der Story wegen das Buch zum Spiel, sofern es das gibt. Ich denke, ohne echte Möglichkeiten der Charakterentwicklung sind die Unterschiede zwischen "selber Spielen" und "Lesen" nicht ganz so riesig


----------



## Mothman (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ein Rollenspiel lebt von seinen Dialogen und seiner Gesichte. Wer was anderes sagt, der hat (verzeih bitte) keinerlei Ahnung und sollte sich ein anderes Genre suchen.
> [...]
> Sicher sind Ausrüstungsitems in einem Rollenspiel wichtig und essenziell für die Charaktererweiterung, aber es ist ein Aspekt, der weniger wichtig ist, als die Story etc.


   Jeder hat halt eine andere Motivation ein Spiel zu spielen. Manche mögen halt lieber RPGs, die viel Wert auf viele Items und Ausbaumöglichkeiten legen und manche eben RPGs, die ihr Hauptaugenmerk auf die Story setzen.
  Am besten ist natürlich, wenn beides vorhanden ist.    

  Also für die Allgemeinheit festzulegen, was ein echtes RPG ausmacht, ist nicht gerade sinnvoll. Ich denke, dass ich schon so ziemlich alles an RPGs gespielt habe (im Querschnitt gesehen).
  Und auch wenn du mir nahe legst mir ein anderes Genre zu suchen, würde ich auf eine ca. 20 Jahre alte Spiel-Gewohnheit ungern verzichten (verzeih bitte).

  Ich hab die Story bei ME1 ja auch sehr gerne verfolgt und bei dem Spiel hab ich die Dialoge auch so gut wie nie weggeklickt, weil sie einfach so genial geschrieben und verton waren. Aber würde der RPG-Teil noch kleiner ausfallen, würde ich persönlich eben etwas vermissen. 

  Naja, mal sehen. Im Moment hätte ich eh keine Zeit und Ruhe für so ein Spiel. Denn Zeit muss man sicherlich mitbingen für ME2.^^


----------



## TruplayaUB (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Komische Sache ... das Spiel ist "offiziel" vom Brennwerk gestohlen worden ... somit kann PcGames und CO keine "richtige" Kopie haben   Aber vielleicht irre ich mich ja .... wäre halt nicht das erste mal das "aufeinmal" Tests erscheinen von Games die nur illegal zu haben sind    Aber den Verdacht habe ich ja schon länger


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



TruplayaUB schrieb:


> Komische Sache ... das Spiel ist "offiziel" vom Brennwerk gestohlen worden ... somit kann PcGames und CO keine "richtige" Kopie haben   Aber vielleicht irre ich mich ja .... wäre halt nicht das erste mal das "aufeinmal" Tests erscheinen von Games die nur illegal zu haben sind    Aber den Verdacht habe ich ja schon länger


Du glaubst doch nicht etwa, dass die PC Games illegale Versionen testet?    Originaler als die Spielemagazine kann man ein Spiel gar nicht haben. Spielemagazine wie PC Games, Gamestar, 4players etc. bekommen ein Testmuster direkt vom Publisher zugeschickt, meist ein paar Wochen vor dem offiziellen Release, so dass der Test eben bei der Veröffentlichung fertig ist.
Oder wie dachtest du, testen sie sonst die Spiele?


----------



## Pwned666 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Pwned666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Naja, man merkt einfach das hier EA das Spiel gemacht hat und nicht Bioware selbst (Dragon Age haben die echten Baldurs Gate macher gemacht.. MassEffect hat EA übernommen)
> ...


 
  Doch es stand voriges Jahr hier auf PC Games in einer News. Es haben sich einige aufgeregt und weiterhin gehofft das weiterhin die Qualität von "Bioware" erhalten bleibt wenn EA die Entwicklung übernimmt. 

  Die alten Bioware Entwickler arbeiteten an Dragon Age und jetzt arbeiten die Oldschool Entwickler von Baldurs Gate alle an  SW:The Old Republic.



 Könnte man ja mal im Archiv rumsuchen... aber das isses mir nicht wert.


----------



## Tyrm (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Das klingt wie die alte Übernahme-Geschichte. Entwickler war aber immer Bioware. KOTOR und Mass Effect hatten denselben Lead Writer. Ich fand KOTOR interessanter, aber egal...


----------



## Dilopho (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Da werden wohl nach Release die Foren von enttäuschten Spielern überquellen, die sich ein RPG erhofft haben und nun quasi einen Taktik-Shooter vorgesetzt bekommen.


----------



## AjantisII (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

sehr schade, ich hatte auf deutlich mehr rpg gehofft nicht weniger werde es mir daher auch nicht holen


----------



## Rookster (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Dilopho schrieb:


> Da werden wohl nach Release die Foren von enttäuschten Spielern überquellen, die sich ein RPG erhofft haben und nun quasi einen Taktik-Shooter vorgesetzt bekommen.


 Tun sie meines Wissens nach schon. Wer sich allerdings im offiziellen Forum über ein Spiel beschwert, das er legal noch gar nicht gespielt haben könnte, ist schon ziemlich dämlich. Aber das ist eben das Internet - wenn man den An-Knopf findet, ist man dabei.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



AjantisII schrieb:


> sehr schade, ich hatte auf deutlich mehr rpg gehofft nicht weniger werde es mir daher auch nicht holen


 Weil sich hier einige im Thread ganz schön aufregen: Man sollte sich vielleicht nochmal verdeutlichen, was den ersten Teil so groß gemacht hat. Mass Effect 1 habe ich jedenfalls nicht wegen der Klassen, dem Inventar oder den Items gespielt. Die düstere Story, die glaubhaften Charaktere, die Dialoge, die moralischen Entscheidungen, die Dramatik, die großen Gefühle - für diese Eigenschaften habe ich Mass Effect seinerzeit geliebt. Und all das findet sich auch in Mass Effect 2, teilweise sogar besser. Dazu gibt's actionreiche Kämpfe und vielseitigere Nebenquests - für mich klingt das in der Summe nun wirklich nicht nach einer Enttäuschung.

 Felix
 PC Games


----------



## anjuna80 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> AjantisII schrieb:
> 
> 
> > sehr schade, ich hatte auf deutlich mehr rpg gehofft nicht weniger werde es mir daher auch nicht holen
> ...


Aufregen würd ich nicht sagen, aber es gibt halt genug Gründe, die einem Rollenspielfan missfallen können. Das ist halt das Problem wenn man einen Genre-Spagat hinzulegen versucht und eine epische Story, einige Rollenspielelemente und Action verbindet.


----------



## Rookster (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Felix hat Recht, ME 1 war wegen der Atmosphäre und der Charaktere toll (wobei Party-Interaktion bei Dragon Age eindeutig intensiver war). ME 1 war ein Schritt in Richtung völlig interaktiver Film - die Action oder die Nebenmissionen waren dagegen kaum motivierend. Es ist gut, dass diese beiden Punkte nun verbessert wurden, und dass die Stärken von ME 1 - die Atmosphäre und Charaktere, die Präsentation - noch stärker herausgestellt werden. Aber die Entscheidung, die Charakterentwicklung zu beschneiden und die Partyausrüstung herauszunehmen ist für viele *Rollenspiel*-Fans einfach nicht nachvollziehbar. Ich werde mir meine finale Meinung auch erst nach dem Spielen bilden, aber so aus dem Test geschlossen scheint diese spielerische Simplifizierung einfach völlig unnötig. Warum etwas Gutes herausnehmen?


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



AbSoLuT-ICE schrieb:


> RedDragon20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sicher sind Ausrüstungsitems in einem Rollenspiel wichtig und essenziell für die Charaktererweiterung, aber es ist ein Aspekt, der weniger wichtig ist, als die Story etc.
> ...


 
  Habe ich gesagt, dass es ein Fakt oder Gesetz ist? Nein.    
  Ich habe lediglich meine *subjektive* Meinung geäußert, an der ich mich auch festhalte. Nichts weiter. 
  Also hör bitte auf, beleidigend zu werden. Wenn dir keine weiteren Argumente mehr einfallen, dann halt' besser die Finger still, in Ordnung? 

 Und wenn dich meine "dummen Kommentare", wie du sie so liebevoll bezeichnest, nerven, dann lies sie nicht und übergehe sie auf deinem Weg durch die Weiten des PCGames-Forum.


----------



## Amanra (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich bin nach diesem Vorbericht sehr enttäuscht - hatte mich auf ein wundervolles Rollenspiel gefreut und angenommen, dass Bioware die Stärken des Vorgängers ausbaut und die wenigen Schwächen ausbügelt. Stattdessen wird alles mögliche rausgestrichen! 
 Nur da wo es wirklich unnötig ist, werden sinnlose Hindernisse neu eingebaut (Sondenkauf, Sprittanken).
 Welcher Teufel hat Bioware geritten, das Klassensystem zu reduzieren und das Inventar abzuschaffen?? Das ist doch was jeden, der auch nur ein bischen Rollenspiel mag, so motiviert - immer besser Gegenstände finden, sich und die Gefährten optimal ausrüsten, Waffen und ander Gegenstände upgraden, sich Gedanken über die richtige Verteilung der Skillpunkte machen usw. 
 Soweit ich weiß, waren auch die Diskussionen in der community immer dahin gegangen, genau das auszubauen! Ich kann es schier nicht fassen, dass stattdessen gestrichen wurde.
 Unschön ist auch, dass es keinen zentralen Questort mehr wie die Citadel gibt, die sehr atmosphärisch war; ein ausgiebiges Erkunden schöner Planetenoberflächen  - worauf ich mich auch sehr gefreut hatte - ist wohl auch nicht drin (offenbar sehr kurze Nebenquests). Der Buggy wird nicht verbessert, sondern gestrichen und nur seltsamerweise per DLC wieder geliefert.
 Und die Story ist offenbar auch weniger packend als im ersten Teil. 
 Sicherlich wird Mass Effect 2 noch als ein guter Shooter durchgehen, aber die erhoffte Rollenspielerfahrung wird es - zumindest für mich - wohl nicht geben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> AjantisII schrieb:
> 
> 
> > sehr schade, ich hatte auf deutlich mehr rpg gehofft nicht weniger werde es mir daher auch nicht holen
> ...


 /signed


----------



## Mothman (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Weil sich hier einige im Thread ganz schön aufregen: Man sollte sich vielleicht nochmal verdeutlichen, was den ersten Teil so groß gemacht hat. Mass Effect 1 habe ich jedenfalls nicht wegen der Klassen, dem Inventar oder den Items gespielt. Die düstere Story, die glaubhaften Charaktere, die Dialoge, die moralischen Entscheidungen, die Dramatik, die großen Gefühle - für diese Eigenschaften habe ich Mass Effect seinerzeit geliebt.


   Klar war das der größte Pluspunkt bei ME1. Die Dialoge und die Charaktere. 
 Wenn man das Ganze dann als interaktiven Spielfilm oder von mir aus als "Action-Adventure" (^^) bezeichnet ist es ok. Aber ein Rollenspiel mit so wenig Rollenspielanteilen. MMh. 
 Also ich finde, man ist da mit ME1 schon auf einen schmalen Grat gewandert. 
 Bei einem Rollenspiel sollte eben imo nach Möglichkeit alles zusammenspielen (wie bei Dragon Age, wobei das natürlich auch seine Macken hatte). 
 Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: Als wirklich genial konnte ich eh noch keine Story in Games bezeichnen. Im Grunde ist das alles immer eher platt und zu "gewollt"...zu konstruiert. Also wie gesagt: Ein gute Story ist lobenswert, aber doch sicherlich nicht das, was ein RPG ausmacht. SIcher, es ist vielleicht das, was ME ausmacht. Damit würde ich mich einverstanden erklären. Aber das ist dann eben kaum noch RPG.

 Also es mag ja sein, dass das Beste an ME die Dialoge und die Story war (ich fands ja auch gut), aber ist das denn wirklich ein Grund sich nur noch darauf zu stürzen? "Das ist gut angekommen, also machen wir nur noch das"...oder wie? 
 Ich kanns ja letztendlich auch erst beurteilen, wenn ich ME2 gespielt habe. Aber wenn da wirklich noch weniger RPG und noch mehr Film drin ist, dann ist es mir EVENTUELL zu langweilig. Weil wie geschrieben: Interaktive Spielfilme waren schon Anfang der 90er langweilig.


----------



## Rookster (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Also bevor hier nochmehr Genies posten: Es gibt keine Möglichkeit für euch, das Spiel legal schon gespielt zu haben. Und wenn ihr die Raubkopie gespielt habt, ist diese bestimmt nicht finaler als die Hauptversion, die der PC-Games *Redakteur* Felix Schütz für den Test gespielt hat. Also Füße still halten, wie Herr Stangl schon geschrieben hat sind Diskussionen aufgrund der Raubkopien hier nicht gestattet.
 Und Redman: Ich *persönlich* finde, du solltest auch weniger pampig werden. Logisch ist das was du schreibst deine Meinung, aber im Gegensatz zu deinen Gegenrednern oder auch deiner späteren Aussage hast du eben in Allgemeinplätzen geredet anstatt es deutlich als nur für dich gültig herauszustellen.

 Um's der Länge des Threads wegen nochmal zusammenzufassen: Action, Charaktere, Präsentation besser als in ME 1: Top. Klassen- und Skillsystembeschneidung, weniger Equipment, Wegfallen der Partyausrüstung: Doof - wieso das denn? 
 Klar dass ME mehr Action als RPG ist, aber ME 1 war eben *mehr* klassich RPG als ME 2 es jetzt wohl wird, und das ist für viele von uns eben nicht nachzuvollziehen. Es ist ja nicht so, dass es *mehr Action* gibt - es gibt anscheinend *weniger RPG*. Im klassischer Management - und Ausrüstungshinsicht.

 @ Galford: Hahaha, klasse Link! Wenigstens Selbstironie ist Bioware in ME 2 nicht verloren gegangen.


----------



## Lurelein (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hört sich ja garnicht gut an. Verwässertes Gameplay, RPG Part auf Null reduziert und ME2 nähert sich mehr dem Gehirn aus und durchballern Prinzip   

 Mal überlegen ob ich meine CE noch storniere nach dem Test hier ....

 Und die ganzen Raupkopierer hier sind echt Peinlich!


----------



## Marko3006 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Gut das ich das hier gelesen habe!ME2 bleibt im Regal und Dragon Age im Moment das beste RPG aufm Markt!Da warte ich lieber auf Drakensang 2


----------



## DarkForce11 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Für mich spiegelt der Test genau das wieder was ich erwartet habe. 
Finde es sehr positiv das Bioware sich auch über die Genre-Grenze hinauswagt.
Das fehlen des Inventars ist  etwas schade, aber auch kein Beinbruch. 
Es ist für Bioware-Spiele ein typisches Phänömen das Items NICHT spielentscheident sind.  
Auch dass streichen von Skills ist  nur logisch.
Hab Teil 1 vier mal durchgespielt (unter anderen auf Hardcore), und habe nur eine Hand voll Skills benötigt.
Von der Berichterstattung her sollte auch niemand was anderes von dem Spiel erwartet haben.
Wer reinrassiges RPG erwartet sollte zu Dragen Age oder Drakensang greifen.

Für mich persönlich hängt ein gutes Spiel mehr davon ab ob das Spiel es schafft mich in seine Welt hineinzusaugen und man es einfach genießt, als dass es bestimmte Features aufweisen muss.

Solange dies gegeben ist ist mir das Genre eigentlich egal, und ich denke das Mass Effect 2 dies genauso wie der Vorgänger bietet. 

@Felix  Darfst du schon sagen wie lang die Spieldauer in etwa ausfällt?


----------



## ephimetheus (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Oha, 4Players testet ein Spiel nicht total in Grund und Boden? Es muss unglaublich gut sein.

 Erinnert mich hier alles sehr stark an MW2. Das wurde auch von der angeblichen Kernkundschaft in den Boden geredet. Ach mist, stimmt ja, mit Clangaming dass nur einen winzigen Anteil der Spielerschaft darstellt verdient man ja kein Geld mehr. Egal, wir als Spieler, die Spielentwicklung als demokratischen Akt der Demokratier sehen müssen unser "Recht" einfordern.

 So ist es hier. Offensichtlich kaufen mehr Leute Schmalspur RPGs wie Mass Effect als Fullblown Titel, die zB das volle Inventar bieten. In dieser Hinsicht sollte man eher froh sein, dass sowas wie Dragon Age überhaupt auf den Markt kommt.

 Egal, ME2 ist vorbestellt, und davon lasse ich mich auch nicht mehr abbringen.


----------



## MikeToreno (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wird alsovor allem ein Action- Adventure mit ner hoffentlich spannenden & gut erzählten Story. Naja und mit ein paar Rollenspielanteilen^^
 Ich frag mich nur was so unnötiges Zeug wie Spritauftanken oder Sonden abschießen soll, das wird doch wahrscheinlich nur nerven.  
 Ich werd mir das Spiel aber bestimmt kaufen.


----------



## FrankMoers (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Um das Thema Raubkopien nochmal kurz anzusprechen: User, die sich offensichtlich mit einer illegalen Version von Mass Effect 2 versorgt haben, müssen damit rechnen, auf pcgames.de gebannt zu werden. Alle, die sich angesprochen fühlen, dürfen somit gewarnt sein.

Beste Grüße,
Frank Moers


----------



## Felix Schuetz (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



DarkForce11 schrieb:


> Für mich spiegelt der Test genau das wieder was ich erwartet habe.
> Finde es sehr positiv das Bioware sich auch über die Genre-Grenze hinauswagt.
> Das fehlen des Inventars ist etwas schade, aber auch kein Beinbruch.
> Es ist für Bioware-Spiele ein typisches Phänömen das Items NICHT spielentscheident sind.
> ...


 Klar, darf ich sagen: Habe etwa 40 Stunden gebraucht, inklusive sämtlicher Nebenquests. Allerdings habe ich auch ein paar Stunden unnötig Rohstoffe gesammelt, die ich - wie sich später herausstellen sollte - gar nicht gebraucht hätte. Ich denke, 35 Stunden sind ein realistischer Wert. Die Spielzeitangabe fehlt übrigens nicht absichtlich in diesem Test - sie steht in der Motivationskurve, allerdings können wir die eben erst in ein paar Tagen mitsamt der Wertung sowie den Pro-und-Kontra-Punkten liefern. 

 Habe Teil 1 übrigens auch 3x durchgespielt.


----------



## Galford (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wenn ich hier *manche* Kommentare so lese, muss ich ehrlich gesagt unbedingt mal erwähnen, wie schön das 2008 mit Dead Space 1 war. Das wurde nicht großartig gehyped, die deutsche Version kam später als die europäische pegi-Fassung, in den dt. Foren war deshalb am Anfang (also vor Dt.-Release) nicht viel los, aber es gab auch kein Gebashe und keine Wichtigtuherei.

 Aber bei Mass Effect 2 sehe ich wieder mal, wie sehr ich es manchmal hasse, in Foren unterwegs zu sein. Es wiederholt sich bei großen Titeln eben immer wieder. BioShock 2, Dead Space 2, das NFS von Criterion - es wird sich alles wiederholen. Die Raubkopierer haben die Spiele wieder zuerst und beklagen sich dann, warum Criterion einen Arcade-Racer macht, wobei man doch versucht hat mit Shift realistischer zu sein. Wer sich über Mass Effect 2 vorab informiert hat, hätte doch wissen müssen, dass der Rollenspielanteil eher abnehmen wird. Natürlich darf man das trotzdem kritisieren, aber das "wie" ist dabei einfach wichtig. Jemand der nicht den Anstand besitzt, für eine Ware oder eine erbrachte Leistung, auch den verlangeten Preis zu zahlen, dem kann ich auch eh nicht glauben bzw. solche Meinungen für voll nehmen. Wem das Spiel zu teuer erscheint, der kauft es eben als Budgetspiel oder gar nicht. Aber nein, man muss ja so cool sein, und alles als Erster haben. Nur wen beeindruckt das überhaupt? Kenn ich eure richtige Namen? Wie soll ich jemand beneiden den ich NULL kenne? 

 # Wer ist dein Vorbild? 
 - Der XY! 
 # Wer ist das?
 - Keine Ahnung, aber der hat dieses Spiel gezockt.


----------



## DarkForce11 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> DarkForce11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Felix Darfst du schon sagen wie lang die Spieldauer in etwa ausfällt?
> ...


   Danke


----------



## Wurstwesen (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

@galford

  sehr schön geschrieben!     schade nur, dass die meisten derer, die du ansprichst, den text nicht verstehen werden...   

  was ME2 angeht, lass ich mich überraschen! bin immer offen für neues(muss ja nicht immer schlecht sein)
  ich denke die jungs von bioware werden schon wissen was sie machen!

  solange ich meine begleiter in ME2 nicht über iwNet suchen muss, bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden


----------



## Spruso (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



FrankMoers schrieb:


> Um das Thema Raubkopien nochmal kurz anzusprechen: User, die sich offensichtlich mit einer illegalen Version von Mass Effect 2 versorgt haben, müssen damit rechnen, auf pcgames.de gebannt zu werden. Alle, die sich angesprochen fühlen, dürfen somit gewarnt sein.
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Frank Moers


 Ich hoffe mal schwer, dass ihr einfach die ganze Seite 8 des Threads gelöscht habt und mein Kommentar somit als Kollateralschaden mit drauf gegangen ist.

 Falls dem so ist, bitte ich um Wiederherstellung meines Beitrags, danke.


----------



## JadeElf (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Merkwürdiges Embargo...

Im Bioware Forum befindet sich eine relativ große Liste von Tests inklusive Bewertungen:

http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/103/index/630238


----------



## FlorianStangl (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Es ist ein ONLINE-Embargo - das gilt nicht für PRINT-Magazine.

 Ist das im Zeitalter des Internets bescheuert? Klar ist es das. Trotzdem nicht zu ändern.


----------



## Spruso (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Es ist ein ONLINE-Embargo - das gilt nicht für PRINT-Magazine.
> 
> Ist das im Zeitalter des Internets bescheuert? Klar ist es das. Trotzdem nicht zu ändern.


 Nur mal so aus Interesse, was droht einem Verlag, wenn er so ein Embargo bricht?

 Geht das Richtung "keine Exklusivberichte mehr" oder "keine Werbungen mehr" oder geht es effektiv in die juristische Ecke?


----------



## Cityboy (23. Januar 2010)

*AW*

Juhu! ME2 schon vorbestellt. Freu mich schon wie so ein Knuddel drauf


----------



## FlorianStangl (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Spruso schrieb:


> FlorianStangl schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es ist ein ONLINE-Embargo - das gilt nicht für PRINT-Magazine.
> ...


   Kommt drauf an. In den allermeisten Fällen, wie jetzt bei Mass Effect 2, gibt es kein klassisches NDA mit Vertragsstrafen. Da kriegen die Webseiten wie wir oder unsere Mitbewerber die Datenträger oder einen Schrieb, auf dem steht dann "Online-Embargo bis 15.2.2010" oder so ähnlich. Das zu brechen, also vorher das Material zu veröffentlichen, dürfte zur Folge haben, dass man eine Weile keine Muster oder andere Materialien mehr bekommt. Auf die Werbung hat das in der Regel keinen Einfluss, weil die Muster von der PR-Abteilung kommen und die Werbung über Marketing. Kann aber trotzdem zu Diskussionen führen  
 Anders sind echte NDAs mit Vertragsstrafen - da würde es teuer werden, wenn man diese NDA bricht. Weiß nicht, ob das schon mal vorkam. Mir fällt gerade kein Fall ein. Diese NDAs sind auch sehr selten.

 Es wurde hier früher schon mal die Frage gestellt, warum wir und die anderen Webseiten uns an solche Embargos halten, obwohl wir sie alle doof finden. Ganz einfach: Es schadet in der Regel unserer Arbeit und den Lesern nicht. Mass Effect 2 kann als Online-Test am Dienstag mit Wertung auf pcgames.de veröffentlicht werden. Zwei Tage vor Release. 
 Es gibt Ausnahmen: Wenn ein Hersteller uns z.B. keine Muster gibt oder per Embargo verhindern will, dass wir vor der Veröffentlichung des Spiels einen Test bringen, dann tun wir alles, um das Spiel legal (!) zu erwerben. War z.B. bei Modern Warfare 2 so. Da unterlaufen wir bewusst die Vorgabe des Herstellers, weil wir sein Material nicht brauchen und das Spiel über einen Händler kaufen.


----------



## CoA-Labaer (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

es sieht so auß als ob ME2 mehr (amerik.) Konsolenspieler ansprechen soll.... schade dass es dadurch mich NICHT mehr anspricht. 

Da wurde viel Potential verschwendet.


----------



## pababo (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Viiiieeel zu viele spoiler in dem Test. Ansonsten machte er Laune auf mehr.


----------



## JadeElf (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Es ist ein ONLINE-Embargo - das gilt nicht für PRINT-Magazine.
> 
> Ist das im Zeitalter des Internets bescheuert? Klar ist es das. Trotzdem nicht zu ändern.


   Schon klar.        Es sind jedoch einige online Tests dort verlinkt. Aber egal, die Vorgaben kommen ja nicht von euch. Ach und danke für die Info (Beitrag #84).     

  Nachtrag: Den PC Games Test finde ich jedenfalls nicht schlecht. Ein sehr ehrlicher Bericht, finde ich. Wie auch immer, ich habe mir eh schon die US Collector's Edition bei einem Online-Händler vorbestellt. *aufs Spiel freu*


----------



## shimmyrot (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Och Mensch, viel weniger Talente, praktisch keine Items und für die wenigen vorhandenen kein Upgrade system mehr (was im ersten imho sehr gelungen war) ... ist ME2 ein Shooter mit stylischem Dialogsystem und ein paar Superkräften?? Ich hätte mir eher genau die gegenteilige Änderung gewünscht.



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Weil sich hier einige im Thread ganz schön aufregen: Man sollte sich vielleicht nochmal verdeutlichen, was den ersten Teil so groß gemacht hat. Mass Effect 1 habe ich jedenfalls nicht wegen der Klassen, dem Inventar oder den Items gespielt. Die düstere Story, die glaubhaften Charaktere, die Dialoge, die moralischen Entscheidungen, die Dramatik, die großen Gefühle - für diese Eigenschaften habe ich Mass Effect seinerzeit geliebt. Und all das findet sich auch in Mass Effect 2, teilweise sogar besser.


  Vllt wiegt der Story/ Atmosphärenpart den Rest wirklich auf. Aber denke ich hätte man auch die Dialoge, die Charaktere etc verbessern können und auch die Action und TROTZDEM die RPG Elemente verstärken oder eher beibehalten können. Das war jedenfalls das, was ich mir von ME2 erhofft habe. 
 Es kommt eben darauf an, wie man ME1 angegangen ist. Ich habe es als RPG mit toller, überdurchschnittlich detalliert ausgearbeiteter Welt mit beeindruckenden Kinoanleihen gesehen. Als pistolentragender Techniker wusste man von vornerein, dass man eben nur die Pistole zu Gesicht bekommt und mit ein wenig Taktik und Pausefunktion alle Skills des Teams einsetzen musste. Und dazu gehörte für mich dann auch, je nach Gegner für alle die Munition anzupassen.

 Wenn es jetzt ein interaktiver Kinofilm mit RPG Anleihen ist, mag das zwar noch mitreißender sein, aber es hört sich erstmal enttäuschend flach an. Aber den Pressestimmen zu urteilen scheint die Atmosphäre erstmal für zu entschädigen.


----------



## FlorianStangl (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



JadeElf schrieb:


> FlorianStangl schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es ist ein ONLINE-Embargo - das gilt nicht für PRINT-Magazine.
> ...


   Die Online-Tests sind afaik Exklusiv-Deals, die Electronic Arts USA mit diesen Seiten geschlossen hat.

 Generell ist es oft so, dass die Headquarters in den USA den Takt vorgeben und die Niederlassungen in Europa müssen damit leben. Das gilt für die meisten großen Publisher.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Mir ist gerade wirklich nicht danach alle 88 bisherigen Kommetare durchzublättern, also verzeiht bitte, falls das schon gefragt wurde:

Hat die weibliche Sheppard auch eine neue Stimme?
Besser, schlechter oder gleich?


Ansonsten... ja, hab auch abgebrochen den Test zu lesen, waren mir zu viele Spoiler, da muss ich pababo recht geben.
Aber irgendwie muss so ein Test ja gestaltet werden, wenn die Überschriften schon "Einleitung" und "Story" sind.


----------



## McDrake (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade wirklich nicht danach alle 88 bisherigen Kommetare durchzublättern, also verzeiht bitte, falls das schon gefragt wurde:
> 
> Hat die weibliche Sheppard auch eine neue Stimme?
> Besser, schlechter oder gleich?


   Die weibliche Stimme ist die selbe.
 Hier eine Übersicht:
 http://215072.homepagemodules.de/t514421f11776733-Mass-Effect-3.html


----------



## einkaufswagen (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

...toll. Vielen Dank, PCG für den mörder (Intro)Spoiler!!


----------



## maloukian (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Danke für euren Test PCG, hat mir grad 65€ gespart.... Hab eben meine vorbestellte Collectors-Edition gecancelt.

ME1 hatte ja schon wenige Rollenspiel-Elemente, aber wenigstens genug Fertigkeiten, um ein bisschen variieren zu können. Wenn ich mehr Action statt Rollenspiel möchte, zock in nen Shooter...


----------



## Nilssont27 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

ME2 ist demnach ein: Story und Dialoglastiger third-Person-Taktik-Shooter mit RPG Elementen.


----------



## Rookster (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich denke mal, ME 2 wird ganz stark an Jade Empire erinnern. Hat auch viel Spaß gemacht das Spiel - Dragon Age z.B. hat aber für mich persönlich mehr Wiederspielwert. Action wird für mich eben schneller langweiliger als extensives Partymanagement. Naja, ist bestellt, wird gespielt, und ganz ehrlich: Nachdem ich mir den Launchtrailer angesehen habe, läuft die Vorfreude wieder auf Hochtouren.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Schade, aber mein Post scheint auch gelöscht zu sein. Na ja, die grundsätzliche Aussage kann ich ja wiederholen:

 Wenn Bioware ME 2 selbst als CRPG bezeichnet, müssen sie auch akzeptieren, dass es für ein CRPG light nunmal keine Höchstwertung geben kann, da die große Mehrheit der Spieler eben genau auch das will, was CRPG ausmacht: die Möglichkeit, den eigenen (hier vorgegebenen) Charakter, die eigene Rolle zu entwickeln. Und das handfest mit Steigerung vorgegebener Werte. Dass das hier zur Randnotiz verkommt, ist ebenso wie bei JE (s. meinen Test) als zumindest kleiner Mangel zu bewerten. An ein hervorragendes CRPG mit Party werden eben auch besondere Ansprüche gestellt. Story, Quests, Charaktersystem sind die Hauptdisziplinen bei einem CRPG. Wenn die Story schwächer ist als in ME 1, dann ist das eben auch ein Mangel. Immerhin sind die Quests wohl besser geworden.

 Dass es kein Inventar gibt, ist zwar nicht so schlimm, stört aber ein wenig. Items und deren Aufrüstbarkeit dürfte aber nur bei Action - CRPG a la Diablo oder Sacred Hauptdisziplin sein.

 Bei partybasierten CRPG gibt es entweder taktische (pausierbare Echtzeit: Drakensang, DAO, NWN) oder sogar noch rundenkampfbasierte Kampfsysteme (T.o.e.E., strittig: The Fall). Dass hier ME 2 klar auf Action setzt, ist zwar ein wenig schade, denn es bedeutet, weniger strategische Möglichkeiten einsetzen zu können. Aber einen klaren Malus kann ich darin nicht erkennen. Immerhin gibt es noch die Möglichkeit der Deckung.


----------



## lamora (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Schade, aber mein Post scheint auch gelöscht zu sein. Na ja, die grundsätzliche Aussage kann ich ja wiederholen:
> 
> Wenn Bioware ME 2 selbst als CRPG bezeichnet, müssen sie auch akzeptieren, dass es für ein CRPG light nunmal keine Höchstwertung geben kann, da die große Mehrheit der Spieler eben genau auch das will, was CRPG ausmacht: die Möglichkeit, den eigenen (hier vorgegebenen) Charakter, die eigene Rolle zu entwickeln. Und das handfest mit Steigerung vorgegebener Werte. Dass das hier zur Randnotiz verkommt, ist ebenso wie bei JE (s. meinen Test) als zumindest kleiner Mangel zu bewerten. An ein hervorragendes CRPG mit Party werden eben auch besondere Ansprüche gestellt. Story, Quests, Charaktersystem sind die Hauptdisziplinen bei einem CRPG. Wenn die Story schwächer ist als in ME 1, dann ist das eben auch ein Mangel. Immerhin sind die Quests wohl besser geworden.
> 
> ...


   Natürlich kann es für ME2 eine Höchstwertung geben. Nur weil es nicht in deine eng gepressten Genrevorstellungen passt, kann es trotzdem eine 95 bekommen. Bei der PCGames wird zum Glück einfach der Spielspaß gemessen, nicht wie bei der GameStar (die mir sonst auch gut gefällt) auch noch mit Genrerichtlinien verglichen. 
 Btw, bin kein ME-Fanboy und werds mir auch nicht kaufen, da es eben mehr Action als RPG hergibt...
 und, btw², dein "CRPG"-Quatsch ist für mich das Unwort des PcGames-Forum.
 P.S.: Brauchst nicht zu jeder News einen Kommentar abgeben, nur weil sie rot unterlegt ist!!


----------



## humar1 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich denke das die ME-Trilogie gar kein Spiel im üblichen Sinn ist, sondern ein Si-Fi-Epos zum mitspielen ist. Die Rollenspiel und Shooteranteile sollen das Kinoerlebnis unterstützen. In Teil 1 gelang dies nur halbherzig, da sich die Entwickler noch nicht im Klaren waren in welche spielerische Richtung sie die ME-Spiele lenken sollen. Es scheint so, dass man bei den ME-Spielen die Zugänglichkeit und die Story den Vortritt gelassan hat.


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Auch wenn ich enttäuscht von ME2 bin, weder mach ich den Entwicklern Vorwürfe, noch bin ich auch nicht sauer auf sie.

Sie zocken die käufer ja nicht irgendwie ab indem sie ein gleiches Spiel nochmal auf den Markt werfen, das nur eine andere Story und Levels aufweist.

Ich bin gelassen gegenüber ME2, es ist zwar was das Inventarsystem betrifft nicht mehr wie der erste Teil (Verdammt, kein Inventar mehr, kein Waffen- und Rüstungsupgrade-Funktion mehr, kaum Charakteranpassungen mehr möglich!), aber trotzdem bin ich nicht sauer. Es spricht mich halt nicht an, weil es in ME1 das war, was mich so süchtig auf das Spiel gemacht hat -> das Inventarsystem.

Aber ich seh es dennoch gelassen, ich werde es nicht kaufen, sondern erstmal gründlich ausprobieren (aus Videothek ausgeliehen, versteht sich).

Ich reg mich nicht auf. Irgendwie bin ich selbst überrascht, wie gelassen ich bin, im Vergleich zu Modern Warfare 2 o.O

Tja BioWare nimmt bei mir halt einen besonderen Platz ein, weil sie einfach keine Abzocker sind. Ich warte einfach auf den 3. Teil, vielleicht wird er ja wieder mehr wie ME1 

Natürlich würde ich mir ein Inventarsystem wie in ME1 in ME2 wünschen, aber BioWare verzichtet drauf und möchte eben eine andere Spielergruppe ansprechen. Hab ich nix einzuwenden.

Dennoch versteh ich aber nicht, wieso sich hier manche so aufregen darüber dass es in ME2 kein Inventarsystem wie in ME1 mehr gibt.
Mass Effect 2 soll einfach eine andere Gruppe ansprechen, und nur weil ihr nicht in dieser Gruppe seit, müsst ihr doch nicht BioWare dafür verantwortlich machen. BioWare ist nicht gezwungen, ein Spiel dass auf dich abgestmmt ist zu entwickeln.


----------



## DrProof (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ein Epos vom Anfang bis Ende. Das Spiel konzentriert sich nun noch mehr auf Action, Dynamic und die Geschichte... und man muss eigentlich von den Geschichten sprechen.. Jeder hat einfach seine Geschichte und sie sind so emotional und tiefgreifend wie das beste Popcornkino. Wem 1 gefallen hat wird 2 auch gefallen und wer in 1 das Interface scheiße fand der kann dem 2ten Teil nochmal eine Chance geben. Hier gibt es beste 30 Stunden unterhalten ( Main + Nebenquests )  die nie langweilig werden. Während Mass Effect 1 an manchen stellen gestreckt wirkte sind in 2 alle Passagen nicht zu lang geraten. Es fühlt sich halt an wie eine interaktive Geschichte. Sobald der Abspann vom 2ten Teil über den Bildschirm flimmert wünscht man sich sofort den 3ten Teil. 
Super BioWare, genau die richtige Entscheidung sinnloses Itemsammeln aus dem Spiel zu nehmen, denn warum soll ich versuchen immer bessere Waffen zu sammeln wenn ein paar Ausreichen die ich einfach mit hilfe der Wissenschaft verbessern kann. Mass Effect 2 macht nicht süchtig wegen der Sammelsucht. Sammelsucht ist eh nur ein plumper versuch schlechter entwickler irgendwelche primaten an den Bildschirm zu fesseln. Hier in dem Spiel ist eine Seele die mich an das wirkliche Rollenspiel erinnert. 
Ende aus 
Commander Shepard
(Durfte das Testmuster durchspielen)


----------



## DrProof (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Für manchen Spoilter im Testtext sollte man euch schlagen...  
Und vielleicht hätte keiner das Spiel testen sollen der Diablo für nen klassisches Rollenspiel hält..


----------



## BlackP88 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wuhu, ich finds irgendwo auch schade das gewisse Elemente rausgenommen wurden. 

Aber Mass Effect 1 war ein spiel.. das absolut NICHT wegen dem spielerischen gefesselt hat, sondern wegen der Story. Deshalb konnte ich persönlich Mass Effect auch nicht 2 mal durchspielen, da man nach dem ersten Durchspielen ja die Story kannte ... aber irgendwann werde ich es auch nochmal spielen. 
Das Spiel ist eben wie ein gutes Buch. Man ist echt traurig wenns vorbei ist, will das es weitergeht, und irgendwann kramt man es nochmal raus ....

Daher ist mir wurst was die gameplaymäßig und technisch an ME2 gemacht haben... ich will einfach nur die Story


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

@ DrProof und BlackP88:

Meinungen sind verschieden, vergesst das bitte nicht. Besonders du DrProof, ich hoffe dein Kommentar war subjektiv gemeint


----------



## DrProof (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



AbSoLuT-ICE schrieb:


> @ DrProof und BlackP88:
> 
> Meinungen sind verschieden, vergesst das bitte nicht. Besonders du DrProof, ich hoffe dein Kommentar war subjektiv gemeint


 Es gibt keine Objektive Kommentare... dann wären wir alle Wir und Geth und bräuchten keine Kommentare


----------



## Andraax (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Tjaaaa, ich bin hin- und hergerissen. Habe den Test, zumindest einige technische Details überflogen. Reicht aber für einen ersten Eindruck des fertigen Spiels. Story, Dialoge, Setting sind sicherlich die entscheidenden Faktoren eines RPGs. Dazu kommt für mich aber auch Characterentwicklung, Atmosphäre, Immersion und ein gutes (Kampf-)System, das Komplexität und Spielbarkeit gut ausbalanciert. Bei ME wirkte das für mich in vielerlei Hinsicht gut gelöst.

  Charakterklassen sollten schon irgendwie individuell bzw. individualisierbar sein. Wenn man es aber mit der Simplifizierung übertreibt, dann geht für mich eine Facette der Identifikation mit den Charakteren verloren. Keine austauschbaren oder veränderbaren Rüstungen, fehlende Waffenupgrades, keine Items/Händler etc. nehmen eine ganze Dimension der klassischen RPGs raus. Automatische Heilung =unendliches Leben rein, unendliche Munition raus ist ein komischer Schritt. Finde die Selbstheilung als quasi-Standard bei modernen Shootern schon völlig unrealistisch. Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, sind bestimmte Munitionsarten skillabhängig? Ich verstehe noch, dass z.B. bei DA nur ein Giftkundiger auch Gifte anwenden kann. Aber ob ich nun Cryo- oder Infernomunition verwende dürfte doch außer dem Austausch des Magazins keine besonderen Fertigkeiten erfordern? Ich fürchte, dass hier zu viel verschlimmbessert wurde, um letzlich einen Shooter mit (rudimentären) RPG-Elementen und einer guten Story + Dialogen zu machen. 

  Was Fertigkeiten und Talente betrifft ist DA schon stark vereinfacht gegenüber NWN(2). Klar ist zwar, dass D&D3(.5) in vielerlei Hinsicht überfrachtet mit Ballast und unnützen Skills, Spells, Regeln, etc. war. Doch was bei DA noch recht gelungen (allerdings ausbauwürdig ist), kam bereits bei ME tendenziell zu kurz. Allerdings sind grade bei Computer-RPGs ein Großteil der Skills/Spells auf das Kampfsystem ausgelegt. Und Eigenschaften wie Stärke oder Geschicklichkeit spielen keine Rolle, wenn die Zielgenauigkeit vom Spieler allein abhängt. Dennoch fand ich u.a. Crafting und (entsprechende) Upgrades immer eine sinnvolle und interessante Ergänzung zum Spiel. Verkauf von Loot zur Finanzierung spezieller Shop-Items fand ich durchaus motivierend. 

  Weiterere mich beunruhigende Punkte sind, dass bestimmte tiefgreifende Entscheidungen aus ME (Rat!?) angeblich kaum/keine Rolle spielen, offenbar die bisherigen Begleiter (alte Liebesbeziehung!?) nur noch ein Cameo haben sollen und (noch) weniger Planeten (dafür größer und detaillierter) zu besuchen sind. 

  Ich bin mir unschlüssig, ob ich bei ME2 sofort einsteigen will. Den Test werde ich nun erst recht wegen Gesamtwertung, Pro & Contra, Fazit abwarten. Bei ME hatte ich schon aus verschiedenen Gründen gezögert (u.a. wegen des anfangs sehr restriktiven Kopierschutzes, etc.), war aber am Ende sehr begeistert von dem Spiel. Ich mag das ME-Universum sehr. Ich liebe ME (immernoch). Doch ich bin skeptisch geworden. 

*Mein Eindruck dieser ganzen Gemengelage ist, dass hier anscheinend das Spiel noch stärker auf die Gelegenheits-, Action-, und besonders KONSOLENspieler mit Gamepad zugeschnitten wird. Die Steuerung muss offenbar halt vereinfacht werden, damit verfügbare Aktionen und Gamepad-Tasten zusammenpassen. Da Multiplattform-Releases immer häufiger vorkommen, muss sich der PC-Spieler wohl zunehmend damit abfinden, dass neue Spiele dank der Einschränkungen bei der Gamepadsteuerung wahrscheinlich zukünftig generell nur eine begrenzte Komplexität im Gameplay aufweisen werden. Ich finde es ökonomisch nachvollziehbar, dass Bioware bzw. EA diesen Weg gehen. Doch als Spieler bin ich von dieser Entwicklung nicht angetan und hoffe, dass weiterhin Titel wie DA rauskommen werden, wo die Konsole nicht das Maß aller Dinge und die technische Schallmauer beim Design darstellt.*

  Ich werde mir ME2 wohl trotzdem kaufen, da ME einfach zu gut war und ME2 vielversprechend aussieht und teilweise sogar Verbesserungen gegenüber ME enthalten soll. Aber im Gegensatz zu DA werde ich wohl auf die CE verzichten und mir "nur" die Standardversion kaufen. Wenn mir der Test nicht paßt, werde ich zusätzlich eher noch warten, bis das Spiel runtergesetzt wurde. Habe ja noch ME und DA zum Zeitvertreib, wobei mich DA als Rollenspieler überhaupt mehr anspricht trotz des sehr gelungenen ME-Universums. Mein Fazit: Abwarten und Tee trinken, Reviews lesen, sich dann ggf. selbst ein Bild machen.


----------



## peegee (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Mir gefällt die Entwicklung nicht ...
für mich fühlt es sich wie ein ME1 mit Gehhilfe an. Viel zu Oberflächlich (Items, Char.planung, etc)


----------



## peegee (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

... achja und das dämlichste hab ich ja ganz vergessen: Keine HP! Wieder dieser Quatsch "ich bin halb Tod - da hock ich mich mal schnell in die Ecke und bin wieder fit" - so ein Quatsch. Das ist kein Rollenspiel für mich.
Eher ein Taktikshooter mit RPG-Elementen.


----------



## McDrake (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



peegee schrieb:


> ... achja und das dämlichste hab ich ja ganz vergessen: Keine HP! Wieder dieser Quatsch "ich bin halb Tod - da hock ich mich mal schnell in die Ecke und bin wieder fit" - so ein Quatsch. Das ist kein Rollenspiel für mich.
> Eher ein Taktikshooter mit RPG-Elementen.


   Das war ja in ME1 gaaaanz anders, oder?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



McDrake schrieb:


> peegee schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... achja und das dämlichste hab ich ja ganz vergessen: Keine HP! Wieder dieser Quatsch "ich bin halb Tod - da hock ich mich mal schnell in die Ecke und bin wieder fit" - so ein Quatsch. Das ist kein Rollenspiel für mich.
> ...


 In ME1 war es tatsächlich noch ein wenig anders. Allerdings ist der Sprung vom alten System (Lebensbalken, Medigel dient zur Heilung) zum neuen (Held regeneriert automatisch, Medigel nur noch zum Wiederbeleben) nicht sonderlich groß und verändert auch nicht das Spielgefühl. Immerhin konnte man sich in ME1 jederzeit heilen und Medigel gab's im Überfluss - da war es im Grunde nie nötig, sich überhaupt Gedanken um seine Lebenspunkte zu machen. Dass Bioware sich also in dieser Hinsicht noch mehr an moderne Shooter anlehnt, finde ich nur logisch und weder schlimm noch sonderlich erwähnenswert.


----------



## McDrake (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> In ME1 war es tatsächlich noch ein wenig anders. Allerdings ist der Sprung vom alten System (Lebensbalken, Medigel dient zur Heilung) zum neuen (Held regeneriert automatisch, Medigel nur noch zum Wiederbeleben) nicht sonderlich groß und verändert auch nicht das Spielgefühl. Immerhin konnte man sich in ME1 jederzeit heilen und Medigel gab's im Überfluss - da war es im Grunde nie nötig, sich überhaupt Gedanken um seine Lebenspunkte zu machen. Dass Bioware sich also in dieser Hinsicht noch mehr an moderne Shooter anlehnt, finde ich nur logisch und weder schlimm noch sonderlich erwähnenswert.


 Vor allem, weil sich die Schlide bei ME1 ja relativ schnell wieder aufgeladen haben.
 Und da die KI (beim ersten Teil) nicht die hellste war, konnte man sich auch schnell mal zurückziehen, bis die Schilde wieder oben waren. 
 Steht was zur KI im Test?
 Will eben gar nix zur Story von ME2 lesen, darum auch keine Tests


----------



## m3cti (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Irgendwo fehlt hier der rollenspieltypische Bezug zum eigenen Char. Auch in DA heilen sich die Helden selber, wenn man sie aus dem Gefecht nimmt. Allerdings weiß ich dort, dass mein schwächlicher Magier eben kaum HP hat, im Gegensatz zum kräftigen Krieger. 
In ME1 war das noch anders, da konnte man Shepard den eigenen Vorlieben anpassen. Mehr Hitpoints oder doch lieber höhere Überzeugungskraft? Das fehlt nun und macht den guten eher zu einer Art Lara Croft im Weltraum. Mit Rollenspiel im klassischen Sinn hat das ganze nicht mehr viel gemein, zumal ja auch viele andere typische Kriterien (Items, Handel, etc.) abgeschafft wurden.


----------



## einkaufswagen (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

...ich hab mir jetzt die 110 Kommentare nicht wirklich druchgelesen, frage mich aber woher Ihr das alles wissen wollt? Hier wird schon wieder schlechtgeredet ohne Ende obwohl es eigentlich noch niemand gespielt haben sollte... Mir scheint, hier konnten es einige nicht abwarten und griffen schonmal zur geleakten PC-Version im Netz...


----------



## Morrandirr (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Im Test auf Seite 2 steht folgendes:


> So wirken sich nämlich rund 20 der moralischen Entscheidungen aus Mass Effect 1 auch im zweiten Teil aus.


 Ich wusste bisher nur, dass sich die folgenden Entscheidungen auswirken würden:


> * The decision to save either Kaidan or Ashley.
> * Whether or not the player kills Wrex on Virmire.
> * Whether or not the player decides to save the Citadel Council at the end of Mass Effect.
> * The player's choice of love interest.
> ...


 Gibt's Informationen darüber, was die restlichen Entscheidungen sind?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Morrandirr schrieb:


> Im Test auf Seite 2 steht folgendes:
> 
> 
> > So wirken sich nämlich rund 20 der moralischen Entscheidungen aus Mass Effect 1 auch im zweiten Teil aus.
> ...


 Neben diesen Punkten gibt es noch weitere, kleinere Auswirkungen aus dem ersten Teil. Welche genau das sind, wurde allerdings nicht offiziell verbreitet, soweit ich weiß. Ich werde sie daher auch nicht verraten - spielt es doch einfach und findet's raus.


----------



## Morrandirr (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Naja, ich spiele gerade nochmal den ersten Teil durch, damit ich einen besseren Einstieg habe.
 Mich interessiert daher eigentlich nur, welche Missionen ich spielen muss, damit ich alle Entscheidungen, die übernommen werden auch wirklich selber getroffen habe.
 Welche Missionen sind denn das? Oder geht es da nur um die Missionen der Hauptstory, die man sowieso spielen muss? Und was ist mit _Pinnacle Station_ und _Bring Down the Sky_?


----------



## LWHAbaddon (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich habe überhaupt nichts über die Modbarkeit gelesen. Ist dazu noch nichts bekannt?

Das ist der für mich alles entscheidende Kaufgrund bzw nichtkauf-Grund.
Sollte das genau so sein, wie in Mass Effect 1, wird das nix werden.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



LWHAbaddon schrieb:


> Ich habe überhaupt nichts über die Modbarkeit gelesen. Ist dazu noch nichts bekannt?
> 
> Das ist der für mich alles entscheidende Kaufgrund bzw nichtkauf-Grund.
> Sollte das genau so sein, wie in Mass Effect 1, wird das nix werden.


 Es wird kein Editor mitgeliefert. Bin aber kein Experte, was Mods betrifft - soweit ich weiß, gab es für den ersten Teil ein paar kleinere Mods, die z.B. Texturen oder Charaktermodelle ausgetauscht haben. Ich vermute mal, dass das bei Mass Effect 2 auf vergleichbare Weise möglich ist.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Im ersten Teil konnte man mit Texmod einige Texturen ändern, aber das war auch alles. Für ein PC-Spiel völlig unzureichend.
Wenn das in diesem Teil genauso ist, kaufe ich ihn ganz bestimmt nicht.

Aber danke für die Info, daß noch nichts weiter bekannt ist. ;>


----------



## Gast1649365804 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Noch weniger Rollenspiel?

Sooo viel wars ja nun auch im ersten Teil nicht....und wenns hier dann noch weniger sein soll habe ich die Befürchtung, daß aus einem der vielversprechendsten Titel der letzten Jahre ein halbärschiger Shooter wird. Na hoffentlich nicht, schließlich ist man von Bioware bisher durchweg gute bis sehr gute Spiele gewohnt, aber in letzter Zeit gehts schon immer mehr in die Richtung "leichtere Kost".....wo sind die Zeiten eines Planscape Torment oder BG 2 hin?


----------



## Andraax (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich bin mir sicher, dass die meisten Nebenquests keine Rolle spielen werden, und Pinnacle Station erst recht nicht. Bring down the Sky könnte interessant sein, wenn man in ME2 mehr Kontakt mit Batarianern bekommt.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Es ist 09:00 Uhr und ich warte gespannt...


----------



## Sancezz1 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

mal ne Frage zur Technik. Bei ME1 ist es öfters mal vorgekommen das Shepard plötzlich an bzw. auf Felsen hängen geblieben ist und von dort einfach nicht mehr herunter wollte. Oder er einfach in der Luft mehr oder weniger weiter gelaufen ist. Ist sowas im zweiten Teil während des testen mal vorgekommen oder bleibt mir das erspart?

 Möchte nicht wie bei Teil 1 öfters mal ne Mission neu starten müssen, weil Shepard einfach nicht mehr weiter will oder plötzlich in der Decke fest hängt


----------



## Kulin (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Toller Test. Und das ist sarkastisch gemeint. -Kämpfe zu leicht, 
-RPG Elemente überflüssig und damit nicht nur abgespeckt, sondern ad absurdum geführt.
-KI dumm wie Bohnenstroh, Freund wie Feind.

Man kann also sagen: 90% des Spiels besteht aus dumpen Ballereien gegen fast immergleiche (von der KI her) Gegner und 10% sind ein interaktiver Film mit annehmbarer Story.

Und obwohl ein Großteil des Spiels nun aus einem äußerst mittelmäsigen Shooter besteht, den es schon X-mal besser und hübscher gab, gibts am Ende 88 Punkte. 

Wie erklärt ihr das? Klingt irgendwie als ob ihr schon vor Ehrfurch erstarrt und 15 Punkte vergeben habt, bevor der Test überhaupt angefangen hat, nur weil da Bioware auf der Packung steht.


----------



## Gustav2008 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Kulin schrieb:


> Man kann also sagen: 90% des Spiels besteht aus dumpen Ballereien gegen fast immergleiche (von der KI her) Gegner und 10% sind ein interaktiver Film mit annehmbarer Story.


 Obwohl das Spiel für mich - bisher - aus gefühlten 90% Planetenscannen besteht, werde ich es weiter zocken, weil ich die Story bis zu Ende wissen will. Auftanken, Drohnenholen und Scannen, ... *ich fordere die PC Games Redaktion auf per Interview heraus zu finden, wer sich das bei Bioware ausgedacht und zu verantworten hat und den oder die Schuldige(n) bekannt gibt*  Das ist doch bitte eine mehr als peinliche Masche, die Spieldauer in die Länge zu ziehen.

 Also wenn sowas in der Art in Teil 3 dabei ist, dann warte ich bis es ein Longplayvideo gibt und werde es bestimmt nicht kaufen ... die Story zählt ...

 Hatte einen Hinweis, dass meine Handlungen sich in Mass Effect 3 fatal auswirken könnten, zumindest von Teil 1 auf 2 merke ich bisher diesbezüglich nichts.


----------



## Sancezz1 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Gustav2008 schrieb:


> Kulin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Man kann also sagen: 90% des Spiels besteht aus dumpen Ballereien gegen fast immergleiche (von der KI her) Gegner und 10% sind ein interaktiver Film mit annehmbarer Story.
> ...


 wie blöd kann man eigentlich sein, wird an deiner Stelle gleich ne News posten, das du ME2 schon zockst obwohl es noch gar nicht erhältlich ist. Manchmal frag ich mich wo manche ihr Hirn lassen


----------



## cmag-admin (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Heute Abend um 18.00 könnt ihr alle Fragen an Felix Schütz richten - im PCG-Chat.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Kulin schrieb:


> Toller Test. Und das ist sarkastisch gemeint. -Kämpfe zu leicht,
> -RPG Elemente überflüssig und damit nicht nur abgespeckt, sondern ad absurdum geführt.
> -KI dumm wie Bohnenstroh, Freund wie Feind.
> 
> ...


 Naja, schau doch mal auf Metacritic, wie derzeit die internationalen Wertungen stehen. Da würde ich im Vergleich nun wirklich nicht sagen, dass wir zu hoch bewertet haben.  Wenn man Mass Effect 2 wie ein klassisches RPG behandelt, dann wird man Mängel und Kritikpunkte entdecken, keine Frage. Ebenso ist Mass Effect 2 aber auch kein reinrassiger Third-Person-Shooter, denn als solcher wäre das Spiel der direkten Konkurrenz sicherlich unterlegen. Mass Effect 2 ist ein cineastischer, intelligenter Trip, gemixt aus massig Action, zahlreichen Dialogen, moralischen Entscheidungen, viel Gefühl und einer starken Story. Und als solcher Mix funktioniert das Spiel meiner Meinung nach großartig.  

 Felix
 PC Games


----------



## Gustav2008 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Sancezz1 schrieb:


> Gustav2008 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kulin schrieb:
> ...


 Wer hier der Blöde ist ... ich habe das Spiel schon das ganze Wochenende gespielt (leider noch nicht so viel und lage wie ich vor hatte) und habe es aus legaler Quelle. I've got news for you, ... MediaSaturnMegamarkt Käufer sind die ... Blöden   

 VÖ für Deutschland steht auf einem anderen Blatt


----------



## Airmac01 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Kulin schrieb:


> Toller Test. Und das ist sarkastisch gemeint. -Kämpfe zu leicht,


 Du meintest wohl sicher, dass deine Aussage ironisch gemeint war. Sarkastisch ist sie jedenfalls nicht.^^
 Aber gräme dich nicht, du bist bei weitem nicht der Einzige, der den Unterschied nicht kennt!


----------



## knarfe1000 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich bin kein Rollenspielfreak und empfand Teil 1 daher als gute Mischung aus Action, Shooter und Rollenspielelementen. Eine weitere Reduzierung dieser Elemente sehe ich allerdings auch eher kritisch, der Verdacht liegt nahe, dass es sich um einen reinen Actiontitel handelt. Das ist aber auch kein großes Problem, solange die Story interessant und gut inszeniert ist und die Charaktere ausreichend Tiefe besitzen. Mal abwarten, die bisherigen Reviews hören sich ja sehr gut, wenn auch nicht überschwenglich an.


----------



## starhorst (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Nach dem ich es wenig angespielt hab, muss ich auch sagen, dass ich es wirklich schade finde wie man den RPG Teil abgespeckt hat. Da hätte man wirklich mehr raus holen können. Klar war im ersten Teil das Inventar total unübersichtlich und voll gerammelt mit Items. Aber statt dieses ganz raus zu nehmen, hätte man es ja einfach verbessern können. Aber hier scheint die Zielgruppenanalyse gezeigt haben, das die meisten kein Inventar brauchen oder Tiefgang beim Skillsystem.


----------



## Kulin (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Naja, schau doch mal auf Metacritic, wie derzeit die internationalen Wertungen stehen. Da würde ich im Vergleich nun wirklich nicht sagen, dass wir zu hoch bewertet haben.      Wenn man Mass Effect 2 wie ein klassisches RPG behandelt, dann wird man Mängel und Kritikpunkte entdecken, keine Frage. Ebenso ist Mass Effect 2 aber auch kein reinrassiger Third-Person-Shooter, denn als solcher wäre das Spiel der direkten Konkurrenz sicherlich unterlegen. Mass Effect 2 ist ein cineastischer, intelligenter Trip, gemixt aus massig Action, zahlreichen Dialogen, moralischen Entscheidungen, viel Gefühl und einer starken Story. Und als solcher Mix funktioniert das Spiel meiner Meinung nach großartig.
> 
> Felix
> PC Games


   Danke für die Antwort. 

   Dann ist dieser Mix wohl Geschmackssache. Mich persönlich langweilt ein allzu monotoner Spielablauf - selbst wenn er noch so gut in eine interessante Story verpackt ist - ziemlich schnell.  Ich verliere einfach langsam die Lust mich durch solche Spiele zu quälen, die im Kern nur aus künstlich gestrecktem Content, der mit einigen guten Filmeinlagen aufpoliert wurde, bestehen. 

   Ich erinnere mich da noch gut an Mass Effect 1. Vor allem an den Weg zum letzten Gefecht. Das gesamte letzte Viertel des Spiels schien nur aus Kampf, Kampf, Kampf zu bestehen. Gegnergruppe tot, 5 Schritt weiter, nächste Gegnergruppe. Endlos. Immer und immer wieder. Klar dauert ein Spiel so 40 und mehr Stunden. Aber wieso soll - nachdem ich eine Gegnergruppe getötet hab - noch weitere 50 davon das ganze in irgendeiner Weise interessanter machen? Naja, Geschmackssache.

   Ich werd jedenfalls erstmal die Finger davon lassen. Vielleicht ja mal wenn das Ding als Budget Titel kommt.    

  Zum Glück kommt ja bald das nächste Drakensang!


----------



## DrProof (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Der Wertungskasten ist das lustigste was ich dieses Jahr bis jetzt gesehen habe


----------



## andinin (26. Januar 2010)

*Sprachausgabe*

Nur eine kurze Frage:

 Ist es möglich Mass Effect 2 mit englischer Sprachausgabe und deutschem Untertitel zu spielen? Hab das damals auch bei The Witcher gemacht, wegen der grandiosen englischen Vertonung. Mein Englisch ist zwar echt gut, aber ab und zu ist doch etwas dabei, was man vielleicht nicht gleich richtig übersetzen kann bzw. richtig versteht.

 Danke schon mal!!


----------



## Soulja110 (26. Januar 2010)

*Sprachausgabe*

ich kotz breitspurig ab! wasn hier los? haben die dämlich amikinder mal wieder gejammert, weil nicht genug geballert wird oder was? so wenig fähigkeiten und mikromanagement? also DAS kann ich als fan von teil 1 nicht gutheißen...


----------



## MicPoe (26. Januar 2010)

*Sprachausgabe*

'Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr [..] Dramatik' ist für mich ein Oxymoron..


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sprachausgabe*

Hallo PCGames,

 ich finde es klasse wie ihr eure Kritik macht. Ihr nennt die nennenswerten Fakten die das Spiel besser und aber auch schlechter machen, und das auf neutrale Weise. In diesem Test finde ich kein Fanboygetue nur weil das Spiel Mass Effect heißt und der Vorgänger brilliant war. Das finde ich klasse.

 Vorallem gefällt mir die Punkte gegenüberstellung, die Positivpunkte (+) gegenüber gestellt mit den Negativpunkten (-)

 Ihr habt bei den Negativpunkten einen wichtigen Fakt gennant, der das Spiel stark beeinflusst und ihn anders macht als der Vorgänger:
 (-) keine Items = Kein Sammespaß

 Ich finde es Klasse dass ihr das erwähnt. Tja durch die "NoItems"-Aktion muss sich BioWare wohl von einer Bewertung im 90er Bereich verabschieden. 88% sind ja immerhin auch nicht schlecht. Aber dennoch schlechter als eine 90er Wertung.   

 Ich hoffe eure Tests werden in Zukunft wieder so ausfallen wie der hier, denn dann werd ich mir auch den Test-Text durchlesen und nicht nur die Wertungen anschauen.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



lamora schrieb:


> wertungsfanatiker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schade, aber mein Post scheint auch gelöscht zu sein. Na ja, die grundsätzliche Aussage kann ich ja wiederholen:
> ...


 1. Ich gebe zu den News einen Kommentar ab, die mich interessieren. Das ist Meinungsfreiheit, die auch im Internetforum gilt und niemanden schadet. Vielleicht hast du davon schon mal gehört - verstanden hast du es nicht.   

 2. Ob nun CRPG oder RPG - die Abkürzung ist nicht so wichtig, jeder weiß, was gemeint ist. Dein Satz ist diesbezüglich einfach nur Unsinn, CRPG ist sicher kein Unwort, sondern geläufige Abkürzung.

 3. Sicher, ME 2 überschreitet Genregrenzen. Aber es überschreitet sie, indem es Spielelemente verkürzt. Wenn du meinen Post gelesen und verstanden hättest, hättest du auch begriffen, dass mich z.B. das Kampfsystem nicht sehr stört. Wie wir jetzt gesehen haben, ist eine hohe Wertung für ME 2 zurecht (ein wirklich guter Onlinetest !) möglich.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Kulin schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Naja, schau doch mal auf Metacritic, wie derzeit die internationalen Wertungen stehen. Da würde ich im Vergleich nun wirklich nicht sagen, dass wir zu hoch bewertet haben.        Wenn man Mass Effect 2 wie ein klassisches RPG behandelt, dann wird man Mängel und Kritikpunkte entdecken, keine Frage. Ebenso ist Mass Effect 2 aber auch kein reinrassiger Third-Person-Shooter, denn als solcher wäre das Spiel der direkten Konkurrenz sicherlich unterlegen. Mass Effect 2 ist ein cineastischer, intelligenter Trip, gemixt aus massig Action, zahlreichen Dialogen, moralischen Entscheidungen, viel Gefühl und einer starken Story. Und als solcher Mix funktioniert das Spiel meiner Meinung nach großartig.
> ...


 

  Gerade das Ende von ME1 fand ich top umgesetzt. Die paar Gegner waren nun nicht gerade ein Hindernis möchte ich meinen. Außerdem...Gegnermassen waren ja logisch. Immerhin (Achtung: Spoiler!     ) geht Saren mit einer Armee von Geth gegen die Citadel vor. Wie gesagt, das Ende von ME1 war schlichtweg top und bombastisch. 

  @Topic
  Also, 88% halte ich für eine gute und realistische Wertung. 
  ME1 war auch nicht besser bewertet worden. Und wie bei ME1 spalten sich die Meinungen bei ME2 ganz offenkundig.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich bin voll Kulins Meinung was das Ende von ME1 angeht. 88% mögen gerechtfertigt sein, aber ein Rollenspiel ist es nach dem was ich gehört habe nicht.


----------



## maxilink (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

da pcgames den ersten Teil von Mass Effect meiner meinung nach schon unterbewertet hat, darf man bei den 88% wohl auch noch einige punkte drauf hauen^^ ....gamepro hat 93% prozent gegeben und hatte den 1er damals mit 90% bewertet wenn ich mich nicht irre....


----------



## Felix Schuetz (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



maxilink schrieb:


> da pcgames den ersten Teil von Mass Effect meiner meinung nach schon unterbewertet hat, darf man bei den 88% wohl auch noch einige punkte drauf hauen^^ ....gamepro hat 93% prozent gegeben und hatte den 1er damals mit 90% bewertet wenn ich mich nicht irre....


 Na das ist ja wohl eh klar - jede Wertung kann mal ein paar Punkte nach oben oder unten abweichen, da hat doch jeder ein anderes Empfinden. Und das ist auch gut so. Wichtiger aus meiner Sicht: Wir haben Mass Effect 2 deutlich besser bewertet als den ersten Teil. Das ist meiner Ansicht nach eine Aussage, mit der jeder Spieler etwas anfangen kann - ganz egal, ob der erste Teil für einen persönlich nun eine 72, 86 oder 95 ist.


 Felix
 PC Games


----------



## Fiffi1984 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sprachausgabe*



Soulja110 schrieb:


> ich kotz breitspurig ab! wasn hier los? haben die dämlich amikinder mal wieder gejammert, weil nicht genug geballert wird oder was? so wenig fähigkeiten und mikromanagement? also DAS kann ich als fan von teil 1 nicht gutheißen...


 
 Brems dich doch bitte mal ein klein wenig in der "Intensität" deiner Ausdrucksweise, ok?


----------



## fatal-illusion (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sprachausgabe*

Hm...von Zahlen - sprich Bewertungen - habe ich mich bisher ohnehin meist sehr distanziert, dennoch sind es leider die - zugegeben - wenigen Kritikpunkte seitens PCG, welche mich vorerst doch davon abhalten ME2 zu erwerben. Sehr schade eigentlich, da ich dieses seit Monaten fix auf meiner Einkaufsliste hatte.

Ich bin kein Fan von "noch mehr Action, NOCH MEHR!!", das ist mir bei der Dead Space 2 Meldung schon sehr bitter aufgestossen  Ich bleibe gern auch mal wo stehen, seh mich um, achte auf Details...bei zu viel Action und einem Kampf nach dem Anderen fällt dies aber leider fast völlig flach.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Danke für diesen ausführlichen Test PCG, nun weiss ich zumindest, dass ich ME2 zwar sicher erwerben, aber bis zum Budgetpreis warten werde. Stattdessen freu ich mich auf das "gemütliche" Drakensang


----------



## voidkampf (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sprachausgabe*

Danke für den Test PC Games!

Das Spiel holt einen da ab wo man nach Teil 1 stehen geblieben ist. Die Story wird einem herrlich serviert. Wer Abwechslung braucht wird bedient. Und es macht einfach Spaß auf das Ende des zweiten Teil mehrmals zuzusteuern. Natürlich ist die Synchronstimme nicht die "alte" und natürlich hat sich vieles nicht erfüllt. Aber was soll denn Bioware bitte im 3ten Teil noch verbessern wenn es jetzt schon ALLES richtig macht.

Ich bin ein Gelegenheitszocker und wurde nur selten so von einem Game beeindruckt wie Mass Effect und nun Mass Effects 2. Es bietet Tiefe, Story, Abwechslung und so viele Kleinigkeiten, dass ich nicht nachvollziehen kann was manche Personen für Erwartungen haben.

Bioware weiter so!


----------



## Holstentor (27. Januar 2010)

*Hammer!*

So, habe jetzt meine ersten fünf Stunden gespielt. Schön, dass mein MM das Spiel heute schon hatte.

 Also bis jetzt kann ich sagen: Ein absolut geiles Spiel!! Die Atmosphäre ist echt gigantisch, man fühlt sich mittendrin. Mehr noch als im Vorgänger. Habe noch nirgendwo sonst so lebensecht animierte Charaktere gesehen.

 Und zu den oft angesprochenen Kritikpunkten kann ich nur sagen:

 -Das neue Itemsystem ist echt eine Erleichterung. Kein tausend Sachen, die man mit sich herumschleppen und alle Nase lang in die Rüstung oder Waffe einbauen muss. Trotzdem steckt immer noch genug Rollenspiel in ME2. Immerhin kann man statt Itemsammeln Forschung betreiben, Upgragdes entwicklen etc. Ich hatte bis jetzt zu keinem Zeitpunkt das Gefühl, dass man mir gegenüber dem Vorgänger etwas weggenommen hätte.

 -Die neue Stimme von Shepard ist zwar ungewohnt, aber keinesfalls schlecht. Nach einer halben Stunde Spielzeit hat man sich schon daran gewöhnt. 

  ME2 ist der Kracher. Wie erwartet. 

 Ja, nennt mich ruhig Fanboy...


----------



## Fiffi1984 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hammer!*



Holstentor schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt meine ersten fünf Stunden gespielt. Schön, dass mein MM das Spiel heute schon hatte.


 
 Wie kann das denn sein? War Bioware nicht im Vorfeld sehr darauf bedacht, dass ja kein Test zu früh veröfffentlicht wird? Dann wäre es doch eigentlich unlogisch,  MM und Saturn zu erlauben, das Spiel zwei Tage vor dem offiziellen Release zu verkaufen, oder?

 Und dass sie es schon auf Lager haben und bewusst vorher verkaufen kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Dieses juristische Risiko würde ich als Verantwortlicher jedenfals nicht auf mich nehmen wollen.

 Naja, mir persönlich ists egal. Ich werde es mir am Freitag holen, vorher habe ich sowieso keine Zeit...


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hammer!*

Hmm okay das fehlende Itemsystem ist nicht mehr da, sehr schade, aber ich glaub ich werds wohl doch kaufen^^

Was sie deutlich verbessert haben am Waffensystem ist die Schussgeschwindigkeit (Schüsse in der Minute und Fluggeschwindigkeit), so dass sie sich etwas realistischer anfühlen. Jedenfalls kommt es mir so im Video vor.
Und der neue Sound ist vorallem viel geiler als der Alte in ME1.

Nur sollte man die Präzision verbessern können im Laufe des Spiels (evtl. durch Talentpunkte wie in ME1).



VERDAMMT ICH WILLS SPIELEN!!


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Hammer!*

da Dragon Age Origins so ein hammer Spiel, dass ich seit langem Spielen durfte und Mass Effect 2 auch "Episch, ergreifend, intelligent, riesig" sein soll.....kaufen kaufen


----------



## Felix Schuetz (27. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hallo,

 wer trotz des umfangreichen Tests noch weitere Fragen hat, wird vielleicht auch hier fündig:
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,702682/Mass-Effect-2-Test-PC-Games-beantwortet-Ihre-Leserfragen-per-FAQ-und-Chatlog/PC/News/

 Felix
 PC Games


----------



## McDrake (27. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Super, danke!
 Kleiner Hinweis
 Die Frage von IMeise wird 2x beantwortet


----------



## Felix Schuetz (27. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



McDrake schrieb:


> Super, danke!
> Kleiner Hinweis
> Die Frage von IMeise wird 2x beantwortet


 Danke, das ändere ich fix.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich sehe gerade bei metascore hat "pcgames (Germany)" die niedrigste Wertung abgegeben, hehe. Mit einem gewissen anderen deutschen Magazin gleichauf. 

Meine CE müsste gleich mit der Post kommen. Freue mich schon sehr, auch wenn einiges (kein Iventar? Wie, was?), das ich über das Spiel gehört habe, ein wenig.. anders klingt.


----------



## knarfe1000 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wieso das? 4Players hat nur 82 Punkte gegeben. Das ist die niedrigste mir bekannte Wertung.


----------



## Mothman (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Wieso das? 4Players hat nur 82 Punkte gegeben. Das ist die niedrigste mir bekannte Wertung.


   Tja, die bewerten halt das Spiel im Spiel und nicht den Film im Spiel.


----------



## rafnick (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Mass Effekt 1 war schon öde, schlechte Lenkung der Kumpels und die Inventars wie Munno und Rüstung war grotten schlecht . Was mich richtig genervt hat waren die Dialoge die ich nach ner 1/5 Std nur noch mit der Leertaste beendet hab, hab das Spiel nach ca. 6Std. wieder deinst. Na bin mal gespannt was der 2 te Teil bringt aber wenn ich das so lese nichts gutes anscheinend.
MFG rafnick


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Das Spiel soll sich übrigens bereits jetzt schon über 2 Mio. mal verkauft haben (Xbox 360 und PC zusammen). Nicht schlecht  :-o


----------



## fatal-illusion (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



rafnick schrieb:


> Mass Effekt 1 war schon öde, schlechte Lenkung der Kumpels und die Inventars wie Munno und Rüstung war grotten schlecht . Was mich richtig genervt hat waren die Dialoge die ich nach ner 1/5 Std nur noch mit der Leertaste beendet hab, hab das Spiel nach ca. 6Std. wieder deinst. Na bin mal gespannt was der 2 te Teil bringt aber wenn ich das so lese nichts gutes anscheinend.
> MFG rafnick


 Tja, da scheinen die Geschmäcker eben und gsd auseinanderzugehen. Ich empfand den 1. Teil alles andere als öde und gerade die Dialoge fand ich packend, fesselnd und sehr sehr stimmig. Mit dem inv kam ich überraschend gut zurecht, nur was die Steuerung betrifft, muss ich dir uneingeschränkt beipflichten.

 Aber wie Eingangs schon erwähnt sind die Geschmäcker verschieden und ich geb zu, dass ich ein absoluter storyfanboy bin *g* Wenn ich action und Tempo brauche, dann würde ich sowieso zu anderen Spielen greifen, aber als grosser Filmfan steh ich total auf derartige games  Fahrenheit z.B., wenn auch die story leider sehr sehr nachgelassen hat ab ca. der Hälfte.

 Von Teil 2 erwarte ich mir nicht mehr als vom 1. Teil...viele schöne Dialoge, filmreif in Szene gesetzt, das ein oder andere Gefecht und hm ja...  Das fehlende Inventar empfind ich natürlich als sehr sehr schade, genau so wie die fehlenden Rüstungen :-/


----------



## Fiffi1984 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



rafnick schrieb:


> Mass Effekt 1 war schon öde, ...Was mich richtig genervt hat waren die Dialoge die ich nach ner 1/5 Std nur noch mit der Leertaste beendet hab,


 
 Dann magst du keine Rollenspiele und solltest bei Modern Warfare bleiben.


----------



## rorinator (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Yeah! Fertig mit dem Spiel!

 ---

 Was für ein Dreck. Gestern Nachmittag gekauft und jetzt schon ein Ende gesehen. Spielzeit: 16 Stunden. Und ich habe nicht gerade wenig Nebenmissionen gemacht.. Wer auf 30 Stunden Spielzeit kommen will, muss schon wirklich jeden Planeten abscannen (sehr nervig übrigens - nach 15 Planeten hat man absolut keine Lust mehr darauf), jeden Schrank/PDA hacken (nervt auch nach einiger Zeit) und Nebenmissionen ala "Besorg dem Kroganer einen Fisch" (Die Mission gibts wirklich!^^) erledigen.

 Ich muss aber zugeben, das ich durch die Story an einigen Stellen (vor Allem am Ende) gerast bin, weil der Spannungsboden einfach zu hoch liegt. Am Anfang war ich ziemlich enttäuscht von der Vereinfachung vom Spielsystem im Vergleich zu ME1, aber man gewöhnt sich daran. Und das Nachladen von Waffen liegt mir auch irgendwie mehr, als ständig "ÜBERLADEN" zu lesen^^.


 Falls es jemanden interessiert: Folgende Entscheidungen hat Shepard (männlich, versteht sich) in seiner Vergangenheit getroffen, wenn man ein neues Spiel anfängt:

 -Citadelrat sterben lassen
 -Sexuelle Beziehung mit Liara
 - Wrex getötet
 - Kaden geopfert

 Zumindest erinner ich mich noch an diese. Ich hab zwar schon ME1 durchgespielt, hatte aber keine Spielstände mehr.

 ----

 Meine Meinung zum Spiel:


 Oh mein Gott, geil! Was ich toll finde an Mass Effect 2 ist, das es gnadenlos ist. Es gibt Sex, es gibt Konflikte in den eigenen Reihen, Teammitglieder sterben. Bei der letzten Mission ist mir fast das ganze Team abgenippelt - Nur Miranda (Muha, heißes Mädchen - Die Entwickler haben wohl gemerkt, das die meisten früher Liara viel hübscher fanden...Tja, Miranda ist DIE Sexbombe^^), der Prof und Joker haben überlebt.

 Und hier muss ich jemanden ehren: JOKER! Wie ich diesen Charakter schon bei ME1 geliebt habe. Und bei ME2 darf man ihn sogar kurz spielen (naja, sagen wir eher rumlaufen). Stellt euch bei fast jeder längeren Dialogszene mit Joker auf einen Lachflash ein. Spätestens, als er mit den Ledersitzen angefangen hat, lag ich auf dem Schreibtisch, einfach nur zu herrlich.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hmmm...ich hätte zwar nie gedacht dass ich das mal bei einer virtuellen Frau sage...aber ...irgendwie hast du Recht.  Sie ist sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## Wamboland (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wobei mich ja diese leichten Hasenzähne stören ...   



Spoiler



Als mir sind in der letzten Mission nur 2 Leute gestorben - die war aber top.


 
 Ich bin auf ca. 35 Stunden gekommen (100% erforscht, gibt leider kein Achievement, auch die Systeem die man nur über die Shop Karten findet) und hatte wirklich viel Spaß. 

 Ich hätte dem Spiel auf jeden Fall eine 90% gegeben - es ist kein gutes RPG, aber ein grandioses Action-Adventure 

 Hoffe ME3 kommt bald ...   

 Da dann aber gerne doch nen bissel mehr Items und noch mehr Interaktion mit dem Team -- mir wäre es lieb wenn es mehr Anstrengung wäre Leute in sein Team zu bekommen. Sprich das man auch ne gute Chance hat das die Leute NICHT mitkommen. 

 Da man ja einige aus ME2 hat (je nach Spielstand oder eben auch 3-4 wenn man neu startet) wäre es cool wenn es wieder 8-10 Leute gibt die man umwirbt, aber man nur 4-5 in sein Team bekommt oder sowas (oder es sehr sehr schwer ist das man es schafft mehr zu bekommen).



Spoiler



Von mir aus darf es auch im Spielverlauf mal so Missionen wie die Endmission geben, wo man sein team aufteilt und einige sterben - das wäre mMn noch geiler und würde einem die Figuren noch wichtiger machen.


----------



## fatal-illusion (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

So, mich hat die Neugier doch zu sehr geplagt und hab mir ME2 gestern geholt. Hm..ich habe jetzt erst ein paar Spielstunden hinter mir, aber ich muss doch zugeben, dass ich zwischen himmelhochjauchzend und zu Tode betrübt schwebe...

Es sieht aus wie Mass Effect, es erzählt sich wie Mass Effect und dennoch hab ich seit Beginn ein merkwürdig befremdliches Gefühl, sehr schwer zu erklären.

Ich wusste zwar, dass ME2 mehr auf Action als auf RPG abzieht und hm ja...dem kann man wirklich nichts entgegensetzen. Es spielt sich durchaus actionreich und pulsierend, aber dieser "WOW Effekt" is mir bisher noch entgangen, welchen ich bei ME1 doch des öfteren hatte (vielleicht auch, weil ME1 mein erstes Sci Fi Spiel überhaupt war, ich weiss es nicht...).

Die Umsetzung der Dialoge ist ohne Zweifel wieder unglaublich gelungen, somit überdeckt dieser  Bereich der Atmosphäre Gott sei Dank das doch etwas öde Geballer auf Dauer.

Mein tatsächliches Urteil werde ich mir natürlich erst nach Ende des Spiels bilden, aber bisher muss ich schon zugeben, dass ich etwas enttäuscht bin und die Wertung - auch wenn mich diese meist überhaupt nicht interessiert - (bisher) mehr als für angemessen halte.

Ich persönlich hoffe schon, dass es von der Community viel Feedback und Forderung in Sachen RPG Elementen geben wird, ansonsten muss ich für mich wohl leider auf den 3. Teil verzichten 

Wie Felix schon - auch im Podcast - erwähnte, wenn man das Spiel als Jenes sieht, was es ist durchaus gelungen und reizvoll, aber ja...wenn das aber nicht wäre 

so long


----------



## chaos777 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

ich mag dieses Spiel.Ich finds sogar besser wie Teil1 
Der Test ist super


----------



## Vandahl (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Habs jetzt schon 10 Stunden gespielt und es gibt Dinge, die mir sehr sauer aufstossen.

  Zum einen wäre da das elendig langweilige Sammeln von Ressourcen auf Planeten. I mean... seriously wtf?!. Da ist Pong um Welten spannender.    

  Zum anderen nervt mich der NPC Miranda ziemlich und zwar deshalb, weil sie so offensichtlich Pornostar tauglich gemacht wurde, wies nur geht. . Die könnte auch echt gleich auf ihren Kampfanzug verzichten, würd keinen Unterschied mehr machen. Im ernst jetzt, ich finde Subject Zero viel die authentischere Frau und ich verstehe echt nicht, weshalb in einem sonst so erwachsenen Spiel wie Mass Effect so ein Stehauffrauchen existiert. Naja Sex Sells halt....


  Die Wow Momente aus dem ersten Teil sind halt auch nicht mehr wirklich da. Mir fehlt Saren .... Der einzige "Wow" Moment, den ich bisher hatte, war als die Identität von Archangel enthüllt wurde. Da hab ich mich echt gefreut ^^. Auch toll finde ich, dass man meinem Shephard seine böse Spielweise deutlich ansieht. Mit glühend roten Augen und vielen Narben und so...


  Naja.... aber ich hab ja noch gute 20 Stunden vor mir. Mit viel Miranda Sex und so    

 Bis jetzt aber Mass Effect > Mass Effect 2


----------



## fatal-illusion (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*



Vandahl schrieb:


> Habs jetzt schon 10 Stunden gespielt und es gibt Dinge, die mir sehr sauer aufstossen.
> 
> Zum einen wäre da das elendig langweilige Sammeln von Ressourcen auf Planeten. I mean... seriously wtf?!. Da ist Pong um Welten spannender.
> 
> ...


 Dem is nur noch wenig hinzuzufügen und danke, den WOW Effekt bei Archangel hatte ich ganz vergessen, das war bisher auch die einzige Situation, wo ich wirklich überrascht war und mich auch gefreut hab 

 Aber ansonsten empfand ich ME auch um ne kleine Welt intensiver *schulterzuck* Ich hab sicher auch noch an die 20 h vor mir, aber dennoch...wenn sich da nich krawierend viel ändert...aua. Find auch die Story anfangs unglaublich schleppend bzw. teilweise sogar etwas fade...

 Wie vorhin schon mal erwähnt, als Spiel, als welches man es wohl sehen sollte...sicher gut, aber dieser "Ich MUSS jetzt unbedingt weiterzocken" wie ich das bei ME noch empfunden hatte....Fehlanzeige, da packt mich einfach - noch - nichts wirklich. Klar ist das meckern auf relativ hohem Niveau aber dennoch, ein bisschen Enttäuschung darf wohl erlaubt sein.

 so long


----------



## rorinator (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Ich denke, das Hauptproblem bei ME2 ist, das keiner weiß, dass man der Held ist. In ME1 war man noch der kleine Mensch, der dann zum Held wurde. Ich erinnere mich nur an die Endgeile Szene, wo Shepard zum Spectre ernannt wurde. Man hat einfach nicht mehr das Gefühl, dass das eigene Handlen jemanden interessiert und auch wirklich die gesamte Galaxis rettet. 

  Obwohl, stimmt, der Kettenraucher will ja die Welt retten...

  Aber gut, ich schau über solche "Atmosphäre Hänger" gerne hinweg, weil es ansich immernoch eine spannende Geschichte ist - Nur eben nicht so spannend wie im Teil 1. 

  Dementsprechend erwarte ich aber auch für den letzten Teil ein dermaßen fulminantes Ende, das selbst Hollywood neidisch wird. 

 EDIT: Mal eine Frage an jemanden, der seinen Mass Effect 1 Spielstand importiert und Wrex nicht erschossen hat: Kann man ihn ins Team aufnehmen? Welche Fähigkeiten hat er?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*



rorinator schrieb:


> EDIT: Mal eine Frage an jemanden, der seinen Mass Effect 1 Spielstand importiert und Wrex nicht erschossen hat: Kann man ihn ins Team aufnehmen? Welche Fähigkeiten hat er?


 SPOILER +++ Man kann ihn nicht ins Team aufnehmen. In ME2 ist er ein NPC, der versucht, die kroganischen Stämme auf Tuchanka zu vereinen.


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

ich hab das Spiel gestern durchgehabt und fange gerade neu an.

 Ich finds gut, dass Waffen, Klasse, Charakterlevel und die Charakterfähigkeiten übernommen werden, aber ich finds schade, dass die Upgrades nicht übernommen werden. Das hätte für mich den Wiederspielwert erheblich gesteigert...

 Jetzt hab ich erstmal kein Bock mehr nochmal zu spielen... (*arrgh* die ganzen Upgrades im Weltall nochmal suchen, kaufen etc und dann für die Ressourcen nochmal das stundenlange Planetenscannen *arrgh* einfach nur frustrierend...).

 Ich finde das Spiel wurde zu hoch bewertet, was später den Nachteil haben kann, das der Nachfolger keine nenneswerten Verbesserungen haben wird.


----------



## knarfe1000 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Ich habe jetzt 6 oder 7 Stunden gespielt und bisher gefällt mir ME2 sehr gut. Die Atmo und die Dialoge sind gewohnt genial. Die Missionen sind spannend und actionreich, die Nebenquests wurden deutlich verbessert. Zur Story kann ich noch nicht allzu viel sagen, bislang aber auch interessant. Außer den tollen Dialogen und einer rudimentären Charakterentwicklung gibt es aber wirklich nicht mehr viel Rollenspielelemente, das finde ich etwas mager. Nervig ist bislang nur die Rohstoffgewinnung (Planeten-Scannen), das zieht das Spiel nur unnötig in die Länge. Bislang kann ich der PCG-Wertung zustimmen.


----------



## xesued (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Ich finds sehr schade, dass Bioware die Rollenspielelemente so zurückgeschraubt hat. 
ME1 hat sich für mich schon sehr abgespeckt angefühlt, im Vergleich zu KOTOR z.B.

Der Test liest sich, als wäre ME2 eher interaktiver Film mit 3rd Person Shooter gemischt, irgendwie übelst auf Casual Gamer getrimmt.

Ich bin jetzt zwar eigentlich gar nicht so der Rollenspielfreak, der stundenlang über Verteilung der Attributpunkte brütet, bei ME1 hab ich die anderen Partymitglieder meistens automatisch gelevelt, und nur ab und zu die Techfertigkeit erhöht, um jede Kiste knacken zu können.

Aber irgendwie hab ich jetzt null Bock für ME2 wieder den vollen Preis zu zahlen, und dann eine tolle Story, aber kaum Spiel dafür zu bekommen.

Wenn wenigstens die Entscheidungen des ersten Teils sich auch auf die Story des zweiten und dritten Teils auswirken würden, da wäre so viel mehr drin gewesen.... seufz.
Schade Bioware.


----------



## maxilink (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

also ich spiel mass effect 2 jetzt seit 20 stunden ....und bin restlos begeistert ....es ist ein heißer anwärter auf mein bestes spiel aller zeiten! ....so atmosphärische missionen hab ich noch nie erlebt (sogar die Nebenmissionen) ...die dialoge und die story reißen einen total mit ....ein wahres meisterwerk, ihr müsst es spielen


----------



## HardlineAMD (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Ich spiele ME2 jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal durch.
  Eigentlich müsste ich den ersten Teilo nochmals durchspielen und diesmal einen anderen Handlungsstrang befolgen. Ich bin immer zu nett. 

  Eigentlich kann kein Spiel ME2 als GOTY toppen, auch BIOSHOCK 2 nicht. Das Spielerlebnis ist einfach fantastisch!


----------



## knarfe1000 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Für mich ist und bleibt Fallout 3 GotY das Überspiel.


----------



## MrMadMax (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Das Spiel ist der HAMMER 10 von 10, spiele es 
jetzt so 15 Stunden und hoffe es dauert auch noch 
ne weile bis ich am Ziel bin. Lob an Bioware und 
EA gut gemacht.Hoffe es kommen noch einige 
DLC .Ok Kleinigkeiten müssen noch gepatcht 
werden !!! Vorallem ATI User warten gespannt auf 
den Patch,NVIDEA IS BEST!!!


----------



## fatal-illusion (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*



HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Ich spiele ME2 jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal durch.
> Eigentlich müsste ich den ersten Teilo nochmals durchspielen und diesmal einen anderen Handlungsstrang befolgen. Ich bin immer zu nett.
> 
> Eigentlich kann kein Spiel ME2 als GOTY toppen, auch BIOSHOCK 2 nicht. Das Spielerlebnis ist einfach fantastisch!


 *lach* DAS kenn ich, ich habe auch festgestellt, dass ich offenbar zu nett und rechtschaffend bin *g* Werde aber beim 2. Durchlauf (ob ich das 1. vorerst noch mal zock weiss ich nicht...) sicher einen anderen Weg einschlagen, dazu wird man ja fast schon getrieben!

 Was ich damit eigentlich sagen will: Ich habe nach den ersten paar Stunden hier schon mal ein Statement abgegeben, wonach ich nicht sonderlich begeistert war, da irgendwie nicht so recht das "Mass Effect" Gefühl aufkommen wollte. Nun ja...gott sei dank habe ich weitergespielt. Spätestens nach 10-15 Stunden kommt genau dieses Gefühl zurück, wozu auch die diesmal wirklich teils sehr netten Nebenmissionen beitragen und natürlich einmal mehr die Story bzw. Dialogoptionen/Gespräche.

 Nachdem ich jetzt auch mit dem Spiel durch bin (knapp 27 Stunden, wobei ich einige Nebenmissionen nicht angenommen habe bzw. sicher auch einige übersehen habe.) bleiben für mich eigentlich wirklich nur 2 "Kritikpunkte": Der doch sehr abgespeckte RPG-Teil, welcher kaum noch vorhanden ist und die Resourcenbeschaffung (*argh*). Bugs a la "hängenbleiben" hatte ich genau 2 im gesamten Spiel, das war zu verkraften. Ein persönlicher Kirtikpunkt wär sicher noch die Spielzeit, die gut und gern das Doppelte hätte betragen dürfen *g*

 Alles in allem haben Bioware/EA wohl genau das geschafft, was sie wollten: Den Kunden sehnsüchtig auf Teil 3 warten zu lassen  Selten so viel Atmosphäre und Emotion in einem Spiel gesehen, welches wohl wirklich schon sehr hohes Filmniveau hat (nicht Jedermanns Sache). Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn es irgendwann dazu käme, dass ein Film in Planung / Auftrag gegeben wird.

 Mein Fazit: Nach anfänglicher Skepsis und tagelanger Überlegung, ob mir das Spiel den Vollpreis wert wäre muss ich gestehen, dass ich keinen der ~40 Euronen auch nur einen Augenblick nachtrauer  Und sollte es jemandem so gehen wie mir und die ersten 3-5 Stunden etwas "lahm" finden, haltet durch und spielt weiter, es lohnt sich!

 so long


----------



## Riesenhummel (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Ich kann die Artikel von Felix Schütz nicht mehr lesen. es ist mir schon seit einigen Ausgaben aufgefallen. Seine Art zu schreiben und seine Videos sind so überheblich als ob nur er die große Ahnung von Computerspielen hat. Wenn ich seine artikel lese und videos ansehe hab ich immer das gefühl bevormundet zu werden und komme mir wie ein kleines Kind vor. Wenn sich das nicht ändert ist das für ein Grund das heft nicht mer zu kaufen...


----------



## Felix Schuetz (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*



Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Ich kann die Artikel von Felix Schütz nicht mehr lesen. es ist mir schon seit einigen Ausgaben aufgefallen. Seine Art zu schreiben und seine Videos sind so überheblich als ob nur er die große Ahnung von Computerspielen hat. Wenn ich seine artikel lese und videos ansehe hab ich immer das gefühl bevormundet zu werden und komme mir wie ein kleines Kind vor. Wenn sich das nicht ändert ist das für ein Grund das heft nicht mer zu kaufen...


 Man hat mir ja schon vieles vorgeworfen, aber das ist neu für mich. Ich nehme Kritik sehr ernst und würde deshalb gerne wissen, was genau du damit meinst. Gerne auch per PM oder e-Mail.

 Felix
 PC Games


----------



## knarfe1000 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Ich bin jetzt bei knapp 20 Stunden und dürfte etwa die Hälfte der Haupt- und Nebenquests durch haben. Und ich habe nur wenige Planetensysteme nach Ressourcen abgesucht. 40 Stunden dürften es locker werden.


----------



## Riesenhummel (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Riesenhummel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich kann die Artikel von Felix Schütz nicht mehr lesen. es ist mir schon seit einigen Ausgaben aufgefallen. Seine Art zu schreiben und seine Videos sind so überheblich als ob nur er die große Ahnung von Computerspielen hat. Wenn ich seine artikel lese und videos ansehe hab ich immer das gefühl bevormundet zu werden und komme mir wie ein kleines Kind vor. Wenn sich das nicht ändert ist das für ein Grund das heft nicht mer zu kaufen...
> ...


 Das ist shwer in worte zu fassen. Manche Formulierungen oder wie etwas rüberkommt stört mich. Auch der Tonfall in den von dir gesprochenen Videos. Ohne dich angreifen zu wolle aber es nervt - sorry. Bei anderen Redis hab ich das Gefühl das sie eher auf der Ebene des leser sind, eher eine Art kumpel und nicht so sehr von sich überzeugt. du bist wie der stiefvater der einen ständig verbessert von oben auf einen herabschaut und alles was man tut mit einem mitliedigen lächeln komentiert - nochmal sorry.


----------



## Heruwath (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Ich halte Mass Effect für ein vollwertiges Rollenspiel. Sogar für ein vollwertigeres Rollenspiel als den ersten Teil. Selbst Dragon Age reicht nicht ganz dran. Bitte nicht zerfleischen, hört euch erstmal warum ich zu diesem Entschluss komme.

 Ich deffiniere Rollenspiele nicht anhand der Anzahl oder Komplexität von Skill, Waffen. Nicht an einem vorhandenen Inventar. Es ist für mich eine Mischung. eine Mischung, welche es mir erlaubt eine bestimmte Rolle zu Spielen und welche das Spielen dieser Rolle fördert. Ich nehme mal Sacred 2 als Beispiel: 15 Attacken je Charakter, 30 Fertigkeiten aus welche ich mir 10 aussuchen kann, 20.000 Waffen, 30.000 Rüstungsteile, 200 Level und trotzdem ist Sacred 2 für mich KEIN Rollenspiel. Ich habe keinen Bezug zu dem jeweiligen Charakter. Mir wird nur einer  mit einer Biografie vorgeworfen und ich hab keine Möglichkeit diese Rolle wirklich zu spielen. Ich kann nicht entscheiden, wie sich der Charakter in bestimmten Situationen verhalten würde, was er sagen würde, wie er sich zu den jeweiligen Personen verhalten würde. Wie seine Einstellung zu jeweiligen Situationen ist. Wenn ich eine Seraphim wähle, welche angeblich nur das Ziel vor Augen hat, ihrer Meinung nach immer im Recht ist und niemals in Frage gestellt werde sollte. Welche in der Welt gefürchtet und gleichzeitig verehrt wird. Das alles steht nur in einem kleinen Text und es gibt nirgendwo die möglichkeit diese Rolle der Seraphim wirklich auszuleben.

 Bei Mass Effect 2 verhält es sich allerdings komplett anders. Ich kriege die Rolle eines Commander Shepard, welcher ein Schiff, eine Crew und ein Ziel hat. Wenn ich vor der Galaxiekarte stehe und mir den Planeten mit meiner nächsten Mission anschauen, dann fange ich an die Rolle des Commanders zu leben. Ich entscheide wer mich begleiten soll, welche Stärken und Schwächen derjenige hat (Skills), welche Waffen er benutzen soll usw. Ich beschäftige mich mit meinem Schiff. Installiere upgrades. Ich führe unterhaltungen mit meiner Crew um mehr über sie un ihre Einstellung zu erfahren. So kommt heraus, dass Zaeed 20 Jahre lang die Blue Suns geführt hat, deswegen nehme ich ihn mit, wenn ich eine Mission gegen die blue suns führe. Tali kennt sich mit Geth aus wie kein anderer, also ist sie die erste Wahl bei Geth Missionen. Es stellen sich mir die Fragen:
 - Kann ich Miranda vertrauen oder meldet sie, dass ich geheime Daten über Cerberus behalten habe um diese vielleicht als Druckmittel einsetzten zu können?
 - Wie verhalten sich Garrus und Grunt, wenn ich sie als Begleiter mitnehme? Sprießt da die Jahrhunderte alte Feindschafft an die Oberfläche und wird dadurch die Mission gefährdet?
 - Soll Jack eher den einen Skill oder den anderen perfektionieren?
 - Wer ist als Biotiker geeigneter für die Mission, Jack oder Mirranda oder soll ich lieber auf Samara setzten
 - Wie wird es Tali aufnehmen, wenn ich auf einemal mit einem Geth auf das Raumschiff zurückkehre? Wird ein Kampf ausbrechen und wenn ja für wen entscheide ich mich, wenn es drauf ankommt: Sie oder er?

 Ich lache, wenn Garrus seine Sprüche reißt. Ich denke an Verwundungen, wenn einer meiner Begleiter während einer Mission sich an die Niere fasst. Ich versuche Feindschaften zwischen zwei Begleitern zu schlichten ohne dass jemand benachteiligt wird. Ich lache Gegner aus wenn sie behaupten schwere Waffen zu haben, während ich meinen Mini-Atombomen-Werfer auspacke. Ich lasse so Sprüche von mir wie: "Kollektoren bügt euch, mein Fuss ist unterwegs" wenn ich mein neues Schiff sehe. Ich reise durch Sonnensystem, scanne Planeten, lande auf diesen und erfülle meine Mission. Ich verteile meine Begleiter vorsichtig auf die Aufgaben um bloß alle am Leben zu halten. Ich stelle mich einem Angriff auf einer Kolonie und versuche so viele wie möglich zu retten. Ich verpasse einem Korganer eine Kopfnuss um mir Respekt zu verschaffen. Ich versuche herauszufinden wie ich den Adrenalinschub modifizieren soll undmit welchen Waffen diese modfizierung die größtmögliche Effektivität erreicht. Welche waffe sollte ich lieber benutzen. Die 5 Kugel-Salven-verschiesende Knarre mit einem 24 Kugel Magazin, aber einer sehr guten Präzision. Oder soll ich vielleicht auf das 80 Schuss in 3 Sekunden verschießende Monstrum mit fast null Präzision. Soll ich wirklich mir das Krankenstation upgrade zulegen um meine Narben zu entfernen und wirkt sich dieses upgrade positiv in der finalen Mission aus.

 Nachdem ich nun nach 40 std. den Abspann geshen habe kann ich voller Zuversicht sagen. Ich BIN Commander Shepard. Ich habe meine Mission erfüllt und jeden einzelenen Man zurückgebracht. Ich habe alle die Erwartungen übertroffen, weil ich meine Rolle auf dieses Ziel hin gespielt habe.

 Mal schauen vielleicht spiele ich als nächstes einen Skuppellosen Shepard, welchem die Mission wichtiger ist als die Crew. Welcher nur um zu zeigen, dass er jede Situation meistern kann so schnell wie möglich mit einem Schiff ohne upgrades sich dem Finale stellt. Welcher keinen Platz für Weichlinge in seiner Crew hat.

 Bei Mass Effect 2 habe ich die Möglichkeit diese Rolle zu spielen!

 have fun


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*



Riesenhummel schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Riesenhummel schrieb:
> ...


 Junge du hast doch ein Knall, der werte Herr Schütz ist einer der guten Leute hier. Ich finde seine Texte völlig okay. Außerdem würde ich dir mal raten ein bischen die deutsche Rechtschreibung zu studieren! Du kommst dir nicht nur wie ein Kind vor, nein, bei deiner Schreibweise klingst du auch wie ein kleines Kind.

 Felix Schütz ist wenigstens nicht einer von den paar Idioten hier die immer sinnlose News reinstellen. Oder eben freche News, welche sich nicht mehr an die Realität halten und völlig lächerlich sind. Man denke mal an die eine Melgung zum neuen Medal of Honor, die so viel ich in Erinnerung habe, "Medal of Honor - Ähnliche Missionen wie COD Modern Warfare 2". Irgendwie so hieß die News. Das ist das beste Beispiel warum wir hier solche Leute wie herrn Schütz brauchen 

 Ich kann mich deiner Meinung, dass Herr Schütz seine Texte überheblich sind, nicht anschließen. Mit dieser Meinung stehst du wohl alleine da


----------



## Riesenhummel (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*



AbSoLuT-ICE schrieb:


> Junge du hast doch ein Knall, der werte Herr Schütz ist einer der guten Leute hier. Ich finde seine Texte völlig okay. Außerdem würde ich dir mal raten ein bischen die deutsche Rechtschreibung zu studieren! Du kommst dir nicht nur wie ein Kind vor, nein, bei deiner Schreibweise klingst du auch wie ein kleines Kind.
> 
> Felix Schütz ist wenigstens nicht einer von den paar Idioten hier die immer sinnlose News reinstellen. Oder eben freche News, welche sich nicht mehr an die Realität halten und völlig lächerlich sind. Man denke mal an die eine Melgung zum neuen Medal of Honor, die so viel ich in Erinnerung habe, "Medal of Honor - Ähnliche Missionen wie COD Modern Warfare 2". Irgendwie so hieß die News. Das ist das beste Beispiel warum wir hier solche Leute wie herrn Schütz brauchen
> 
> Ich kann mich deiner Meinung, dass Herr Schütz seine Texte überheblich sind, nicht anschließen. Mit dieser Meinung stehst du wohl alleine da


 Jeder hat eben seine meinung.


----------



## knarfe1000 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Eine Frage: Ich habe die schwere Waffe "Cain" gefunden und erforscht. Die ist auch zu 100% geladen und damit eigentlich schussbereit. Nur leider schießt sie nicht, ich wollte damit einen Predator abschießen und habe xmal abgedrückt, ohne dass etwas passiert ist. Gibt es da einen Trick??


----------



## fatal-illusion (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*



knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Ich habe die schwere Waffe "Cain" gefunden und erforscht. Die ist auch zu 100% geladen und damit eigentlich schussbereit. Nur leider schießt sie nicht, ich wollte damit einen Predator abschießen und habe xmal abgedrückt, ohne dass etwas passiert ist. Gibt es da einen Trick??


 Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, musst du den "Schuss" erst laden, sprich Maustaste gedrückt halten (1-x Sekunden) und dann loslassen. Wobei ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann, ob du mit der rechten Maustaste laden und mit der linken abfeuern, oder beides mit der linken machen musst, probier's aus 

 Hab das Höllenteil nur einmal abgefeuert und war hinterher leicht traumatisiert (und halb blind *g*).

 so long


----------



## kaputto8800 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Dieser Test bringt mich schon langsam zum zweifeln liebe PC Games. Ich liebe euch über alles und bin stolzer Abonnent, aber so langsam bekomm ichs zweifeln.

Ich kann beim besten willen nicht verstehen wie die Single-Player Campagne von Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 für  4-5 Stunden durchgeskriptete rumballerei, wo selbst noch wegen der Russenmission diskutiert wird, saftige 92% bekommt (womit ich hier nicht sagen will das ich es schlecht finde) und ein grandioses Mass Effect 2, womit man locker über 25 stunden spass haben kann, Aktion und eine tolle Story bietet, gerade einen Silber-Award mit 88% bekommt. Meiner Meinung nach läuft da was schief, aber gewaltig.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*



kaputto8800 schrieb:


> Ich kann beim besten willen nicht verstehen wie die Single-Player Campagne von Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 für  4-5 Stunden durchgeskriptete rumballerei, wo selbst noch wegen der Russenmission diskutiert wird, saftige 92% bekommt (womit ich hier nicht sagen will das ich es schlecht finde) und ein grandioses Mass Effect 2, womit man locker über 25 stunden spass haben kann, Aktion und eine tolle Story bietet, gerade einen Silber-Award mit 88% bekommt. Meiner Meinung nach läuft da was schief, aber gewaltig.


 Du regst dich jetzt nicht wirklich darüber auf, dass 4 Punkte zur Traumwertung für Mass Effect 2 fehlen, oder? 
 Wenn es jetzt ein Unterschied von 10 % wäre oder so, könnte man das ja noch nachvollziehen, aber 4 Punkte?


----------



## kaputto8800 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> kaputto8800 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich kann beim besten willen nicht verstehen wie die Single-Player Campagne von Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 für  4-5 Stunden durchgeskriptete rumballerei, wo selbst noch wegen der Russenmission diskutiert wird, saftige 92% bekommt (womit ich hier nicht sagen will das ich es schlecht finde) und ein grandioses Mass Effect 2, womit man locker über 25 stunden spass haben kann, Aktion und eine tolle Story bietet, gerade einen Silber-Award mit 88% bekommt. Meiner Meinung nach läuft da was schief, aber gewaltig.
> ...


 nein ich reg mich jetzt nicht in dem sinne darüber auf, so das ich jetzt halt hier sitze und flatter rum wie ein hippeliges kind. ich verstehs halt nur nicht so richtig. du hast schon recht, 4 punkte hin und her, es geht ja auch nicht nur um den unterschied zwischen cod:mw2 und me2, cod:mw2 ist schon ein gutes spiel. blos die unterschiede und das halt me2 nichtmal 90% für einen gold award bekommt, will wohl nicht so richtig in meinen kopf. vllt. liegt es auch einfach nur daran, das mich me2 so geflasht hat.


----------



## Mothman (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*



kaputto8800 schrieb:


> blos die unterschiede und das halt me2 nichtmal 90% für einen gold award bekommt, will wohl nicht so richtig in meinen kopf. vllt. liegt es auch einfach nur daran, das mich me2 so geflasht hat.


   Ich denke, das wird es sein. Dich hat das Spiel einfach total begeistert. 
 Mich z.B. hat das Spiel überhaupt nicht begeistert. Ich finde die Wertung sogar noch 2-5 Punkte zu hoch. Aber das ist halt Ansichtssache. Mir war zu wenig Spiel im Spiel. Das Hacken und das Matrialiensammeln war geradezu lächerlich. Null spielerischer Anspruch. 
 Sicher die Präsentation, Story, Charaktere, Sounds, Grafiken waren wieder super. Deshalb hat das Spiel auch definitiv eine Wertung über 80% verdient. Aber für 90% fehlte mir einfach das Gefühl etwas zu erreichen...die Schießereien liefen auch total monoton ab und machten mir einfach keinen Spaß.  
 Die Identifikation mit den Charakteren hat mir diesmal irgendwie auch gefehlt. Die waren halt da. Mehr aber auch nicht. So richtig "vermenschlicht" hab ich die diesmal nicht.
 Und dass man keine Items sammeln kann und sich vernünftig und nicht nur so oberflächig ausrüsten und ausbilden kann, versteh ich immer noch nicht. So überragend ist die Story nun auch nicht, als dass sie das Spiel alleine in einen Award-Bereich stemmen kann.


----------



## kaputto8800 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*



Mothman schrieb:


> kaputto8800 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > blos die unterschiede und das halt me2 nichtmal 90% für einen gold award bekommt, will wohl nicht so richtig in meinen kopf. vllt. liegt es auch einfach nur daran, das mich me2 so geflasht hat.
> ...


   da sieht man halt doch, das die geschmäcker total unterschiedlich sein können ... ich habe warscheinlich einfach nur etwas überreagiert ... was mir auch überhaupt eingefallen ist die meinungen von den shakespears der heutigen zeit anzuprangern ^^


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*



kaputto8800 schrieb:


> da sieht man halt doch, das die geschmäcker total unterschiedlich sein können ... ich habe warscheinlich einfach nur etwas überreagiert ... was mir auch überhaupt eingefallen ist die meinungen von den shakespears der heutigen zeit anzuprangern ^^


 Trotzdem sollte eine Spieletest-Redaktion die Spiele objektiv testen, und nicht subjektiv


----------



## nikiburstr8x (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*



AbSoLuT-ICE schrieb:


> kaputto8800 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > da sieht man halt doch, das die geschmäcker total unterschiedlich sein können ... ich habe warscheinlich einfach nur etwas überreagiert ... was mir auch überhaupt eingefallen ist die meinungen von den shakespears der heutigen zeit anzuprangern ^^
> ...


    Was schlicht und ergreifend unmöglich ist, da jeder Tester wie Zocker seinen eigenen Geschmack hat. 

 Das Testurteil vieler Spiele beruht ja auf den Erfahrungen, die der Tester mit vorrangegangenen Spielen gemacht hat. Je mehr Spiele gespielt / gestestet wurden, desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen möglichst objektiven Test, jedoch kann man seinen persönlichen Geschmack nicht total aussen vor halten, ergo hat jeder Test eine persönliche Note die man berücksichtigen muss. 
 Ohne Subjektivät geht's nicht, wenn der persönliche Geschmack des Testers mit den Vorlieben des Testlesers übereinstimmt, dürfte das Subjektive am Test aber nicht ins Gewicht fallen. Sowas bekommt man aber schon im Fliesstext mit, ob der Tester Stärken und Schwächen, Pro & Contras ähnlich gewichtet wie man selbst.
 Objektiv wäre dann noch eine Gegenüberstellung der Stärken und Schwächen des getesteten Spiels, ohne Gewichtung, sodass jeder für sich gewichten kann. Den einen stört eine veraltete Grafik nicht und legt mehr Wert auf ein flotttes Gameplay, der andere mag es ruhiger, dafür grafisch opulenter etc.


----------



## rapidnoise (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Auch ich habe Mass Effect 1 (und 2 fast) durchgespielt. Nun bin ich auf den Artikel hier gestoßen und war mal wieder überrascht, WIE und WELCHE "Kritikpunkte" hier bei PC Games aufgelistet sind. Z.B. dass in der dt. Version "meistens gute dt. Spreche vorherrschen". Also ich bin bei so etwas sehr pinglig und bin immer wieder froh, dass ich in good ol GER lebe, wo Synchronisation schon Tradition ist. In der Version sind NUR professionelle Sprecher. Und nicht meistens. Seltsam finde ich auch, andere Kritikpunkte, wie z.B. 

- Wenig Items = kein Sammelspaß
- Oberflächliches Upgrade-System
- Insgesamt nur drei öde Minispiele
- Ziemlich nutzlose Sternenkarte

Das Spiel ist eines der besten und wer so einen Kritikpunkt anführt sollte doch lieber auch ein Rollenspiel spielen. Das will und wollte MS nie sein. Manchmal frage ich mich, ob PC Games Geld von einigen "Vereinen" bekommt und die Artikel so schreibt wie´s Geld fließt. Ein sehr gutes Beispiel hierfür war/ist auch Hellgate London gewesen, was zuerst in den Himmel gelobt wurde und als es dann floppte in der Luft zerissen wurde...

Schade, schade...

ABER: Ich würde eine uneingeschränkt Kaufempfehlung aussprechen, weil´s Spiel einfach nur Klasse ist! Schon alleine weil Securom fehlt.  Eines der besten ZoX eben mit sinnvollen Streichungen & Ergänzugen zum Vorgänger.

Chapeau, Bioware!!


----------



## Wamboland (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*



Heruwath schrieb:


> Ich halte Mass Effect für ein vollwertiges Rollenspiel. Sogar für ein vollwertigeres Rollenspiel als den ersten Teil. Selbst Dragon Age reicht nicht ganz dran. Bitte nicht zerfleischen, hört euch erstmal warum ich zu diesem Entschluss komme.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


 Allerdings geht mir das Spiel da nicht weit genug - hier hätte ich mir wirklich mehr Konflikte gewünscht, denn die Mannschaft bietet dazu ja genug Potential. Da würde ich mir einen Ausbau in der Richtung wünschen das es wirklich zu einem Eklat kommen kann wenn man es darauf anlegt zu absolute "Feinde" mitzunehmen. (z.b. Legion und Tali) - es aber evtl. auch Vorteile bringen kann .... die Möglichkeiten sind da doch wirklich gigantisch.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Ich muss sagen, dass mich das Spiel schwer begeistert hat. 
 Allein schon die Mission gegen Ende mit den grandiosen Zwischensequenzen, in denen man sich nie so richtig sicher sein konnte, wie sie ausgehen (in Hinsicht auf die Konsequenzen für das Team). Sehr spannend in Szene gesetzt.

 Zudem ist es so, dass ich schon ME1 nicht primär als RPG sah. Die für mich lästige Itemaussucherei im unübersichtlichen Inventar ist Geschichte. Das nervte mich immer ein wenig, vor allem, wenn Letzteres voll war. 
 Und endlich kann ich meine Rüstung selbst designen und nicht in beigen Tarnmuster rumrennen.
 Zudem tolle Teamquests, sowohl bei der Rekrutierung, als auch bei den Loyalitätsquests. Was habe ich mich gefreut, als ich Archangel traf.
 Auch die Fähigkeiten reichen mir vollkommen. Habe ich erst gedacht, ich hätte Schwierigkeiten, mich vom Experten abzuwenden und eine andere Klasse zu spielen, so macht mir der Infiltrator nun unglaublich viel Spaß, trotz fehlender Biotik. 
 Ahja: ich muss nicht mehr fluchen, wenn mir das Fahrzeug mal wieder auf dem Dach landet (jaja, Frau am Steuer... ich weiß), denn ich brauche keines mehr.

 Außerdem habe ich heute erst den Weltraumhamster richtig bemerkt, der einen wissend anlächelt. Lang lebe Boo. 

 Nein, sehr gutes Spiel.


----------



## Zippler (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Ich habe zwar ME1 nicht gespielt, kann also keine Verbesserung erwähnen. Doch kann ich mit Zufriedenheit behaupten, dass das Spiel wirkelich Spaß macht. Klar, Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten sind in jedem Spiel vorhanden z.B. Dinge, die rapidnoise schon erwähnt hat. Ich z.B. könnte mir vorstellen, dass gesammelte Ressourcen verkauft werden könnten. Oder aber auch kleine Weltraumgefechte bei Erkundungsflügen.

Denoch finde ich die Auswahl der Dialoge brilliant. Ich habe das Spiel einfach mal durchgespielt mit Dialogen, die mir persönlich zusagen würden und musste feststellen, dass in mir 3/4 Vorbild und 1/4 Abtrünnigkeit steckt 

Somit habe ich einen neuen Charakter erstellt, den ich komplett Abtrünnig gestalten werde, nur um weitere Dialoge "erforschen" und Zwischenszenen begutachten zu können.

Mit allem Drum und Dran hatte ich etwa 38 Stunden damit verbracht. Da wünschte ich mir eine längere Spielzeit  im Stile von Dragon Agerigins.

Ich würde trotzdem eine 9/10 für das Spiel vergeben, da mich noch keines so dermaßen mit Hintergrundstory und Zwischenszenen  gefesselt hat und mir am Ende eine innere Leere vorkam.


----------



## knarfe1000 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Ich bin jetzt durch, in 41 Stunden inclusive aller (mir bekannten) Nebenquests. Am Ende bin ich Level 27-Soldat mit vollem "Vorbild"-Balken. Unter dem Strich ein sehr gutes Spiel, allerdings wünsche ich mir für Teil 3 doch wieder etwas höhere RPG-Anteile. Meine Wertung: 85 %


----------



## deadlyeye (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Also ich bin auch durch, mein Fazit:
 Geniales Spiel, wer den Vorgänger gespielt hat (vor allem wegen der Story) kann zugreifen. Und auch sonst ist das Game ein gutes Spiel mit hauptaugenmerk auf Story.

 Aber:
 Für mich ist es nicht wirklich ein RPG, Fähigkeiten wirken sich zwar aus, die Individualisierung lässt aber schwer zu wünschen übrig (das skillen auf spezielle Waffengattungen entfällt und wird rein durch die gewählte Klasse bestimmt). Für mich ist es eher ein Actionspiel mit RPG Elementen (aber dann würds mit ner 88er Wertung nicht im Einkaufsführer auftauchen).
 Natürlich sind die eigenen Entscheidungen für den weiteren Verlauf des Games wichtig. Natürlich verbringt man locker 50% der Spielzeit mit reden, egal ob normale Npcs oder dem kennenlernen der Teammates.
 Der Mangel an Inventar, Upgrades oder sonstiger sammelbarer Items (nein für mich sind Hamster, Fische und Raumschiffe noch nicht wirklich 'sammelbare Items') ist sehr schade. Das man dafür nun Municlips braucht find ich irgendwie nicht logisch (im ersten Teil überhitzen die Waffen nur bei zuviel Gebrauch) nachvollziehbar.
 Hätte mir erhofft das BW eher mehr als weniger Items in ME2 bringt als im ersten Teil.
 Das mag natürlich auch ein Zugeständnis an den umsatzwichtigen Konsolenmarkt und natürlich für die Dlcs sein, trotzdem schade und führt mMn zu einer Abwertung der PC Version.

 Minigames (vor allem das Scannen) sind Spielzeitstrecker. Die Hauptstoryline ist zu kurz, dafür sind die Nebenmissis in meinen Augen sehr gut gelungen, viele verschiedene Aufgaben (vom billigen töte Gegner bis zu Schalterrätseln).

 Im Ganzen aber ist das Spiel sicher klasse und macht lust auf mehr. Ich hoffe trotzdem das ME3 wieder ein richtiges RPG wird.


----------



## mab72 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

für fans von guter sci-fi, wie mich, wäre es schön wenn bioware in der mach art von mass effect spiele im star trek oder stargate universum produzieren würde!
diese serien sind doch wie gemacht für so ein spiel und besitzen bereits eine riesen fangemeinde oder anders ausgedrückt viele viiiele potenzielle käufer!


----------



## IgorM (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Meine Wertung 98%

Genau wie es sein soll. Viele schreien das es kein RPG ist, wozu auch! Einige wieder sagen für ein Shooter zu wenig, ich sage Shooter werden überbewertet, weil zu wenig Abwechslung.

Für mich hat das Spiel alles was es braucht. Es fesselt, es ist sehr gut insziniert. Die Cutscenes sind besser als so mancher Film, und die Story ist echt gut Umgesetzt. Und ich kann mir niemanden anderen asl Sheppard vorstellen als den Titelhelden. Eigen erstellter Sheppard ist nicht so meins, das Original ist besser moddeliert sogar.

Bei normalen Shooter fehlt es an Tiefe, hier bekommt man sie. Bei einem RPG wird man von Gegenständen erschlagen , hier nicht. Ich finde diese Mitte hevorragend gewählt! Das Spiel hat mich nicht eine Sekunge gelangweillt, viele Shoooter und RPG aber schon.

DAs das Planetenscanen das Spiel in die Länge zieht, finde ich auch nciht. Ich habe nur dann gescannt wenn ich es gebraucht habe und das hat mich von den 39 Stunden vielleicht insgesammt 1 - 1 1/2 Stunden gekostet.

Das einzige negative für mich, war die Wahl der Waffen. Es gab einfach zu wenig verschiedene. 2-3 Arten von jeder bis auf die SChweren Waffen.

Ein paar mehr Sturmgewehre hätten es sein können. Bzw. bessere Darstellung der VErbesserungsmöglichkeiten der Waffen. Das Erforschen alleine war zu wenig. Ich hätte gerne die Veränderung an der Waffe visuell gesehen.

Und das Ende war etwas zu kurz. Ich dachte das beginnt erst so richtig wenn ich das Team zusammen habe. Aber nach dem das erledigt war war es nur eine Mission und schon war es vorbei. Da hätte ich mir mehr erwartet. In diesem Fall war Teil 1 besser.

Auf den 3 Teil bin ich echt gespannt!


----------



## RiZaR7 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Verdammt! Im Testbereicht stehen die „Furchtbaren Fahrzeuglevels“ aus ME1. Gerade die vermisse ich in ME2! Es vermittelte ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl von Tiefe, Weite und Freiheit, mit dem Mako auf Planeten rumzufahren und viel zu entdecken: Gebäude, Protheanerzeug, bekämpfbare Dreschschlunde, Geth-Fallen. Leider hat in ME2 die Linearität eines Shooters Einzug erhalten. Die freie Entscheidungewalt ist dahin, man befindet sich gleich nach Antritt einer N7 Nebenmission schon am Zielort. Der wahre Umfang einer fremden Welt bleibt hier verborgen. Die Nebenquests sind zwar endlich abwechslungsreich, aber verflucht kurz und inhaltlich flach! Zudem sind die „Rätsel“ auf einem derart niedrigen Niveau, dass es mich geradezu erbärmlich gelangweilt hat. Die Motivation, Treibstoff zu verballern war früh dahin. Das Wiedersehen mit ME1 Charakteren lief meist stumpf und oberflächlich ab, hier hätte ich wogende Emotionen& mehr Umfang erwartet! Die Beziehung aus ME1 konnte ich nicht weiterpflegen. Die Biotik ist auch missraten! In ME1 waren Kräfte mystisch und unerklärbar. In ME2 ist alles rational, die Kräfte verhalten sich wie konventionelle Projektile, nicht mehr wie übernatürliche Mächte. Mein Anspruch wurde NICHT erfüllt, zu sehr schmerzt der Niveau-Abfall der Spielmechanik. Das fehlende Inventar zeugt davon, dass wieder mal die Action und Ungeduld mehr Wert ist als Tiefgang und Entscheidungsfreiheit. Ich fand es gut, die Ausrüstung in ME1 selbst zu managen. In ME2 fehlt diese Eigenverantwortung völlig. Die angekündigte Reise nach Omega4 war ein Lichtblick: Unerforschte Welten, inmitten von schwarzen Löchern! Endlich was unorthodoxes, unerklärbares, irrationales! Leider ist das Spiel kurz nach dem Omega4-Sprung  vorbei. Schlussendlich wurde viel Potential gnadenlos verheizt! Da haben noch 10 Minuten geilste Zwischensequenzen und min. 1 Std. Spielzeit gefehlt. Leider endet ME2 abrupt, ohne näher auf die Hintergründe einzugehen. Ich bin enttäuscht: 82% Spielspaß.  ME1 Rulez!


----------



## Butchnass (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Mal eine kurze Frage, ich finde dazu einfach nichts im Netz.

 Werden die Upgrades wenn ich sie kaufe/erforsche automatisch installiert, also immer verwendet?
 Oder muss ich sie erst in einer Waffe oder ähnlichem installieren? Und wenn ja wie und wo?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*



Butchnass schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Frage, ich finde dazu einfach nichts im Netz.
> 
> Werden die Upgrades wenn ich sie kaufe/erforsche automatisch installiert, also immer verwendet?
> Oder muss ich sie erst in einer Waffe oder ähnlichem installieren? Und wenn ja wie und wo?


 Upgrades sind immer aktiv.


----------



## Butchnass (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Alles klar, vielen Dank


----------



## PitchySadistic (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Also, ich muss mich dazu auch mal äußern. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist Mass Effect 2 schon JETZT das Spiel des Jahres 2010. Warum? Kein anderes Spiel konnte mich so fesseln, dass ich jeden Tag minimum 5 Stunden spielen musste um zu erfahren wie es weitergeht. Keine Fahrzeuglevel mehr - klasse. Besseres Kampfsystem - endlich! Mich überrascht nur, was der Tester hier alles so bemängelt. Die Citadel war im ersten Teil eins der größten Mankos - nach 10 Stunden Spielzeit geht einem dieser Schrotthaufen einfach auf den Geist. Und natürlich kann die Möglichkeit, das der Rat noch lebt, Teil 2 nicht beeinflussen, weil das alles verändern würde - BW kann nicht 2 Spiele auf einmal da reinpacken. Ich bin hellauf begeistert von diesem Teil und hoffe, das der dritte ebenso fantastisch inszeniert ist.



+++ SPOILER +++ 
Mal ehrlich, war das Ende nicht kinoreif? Allein beim Anflug auf das Mutterschiff der Kollektoren hat mich Asari und Jack gekostet. Konnte zum Glück ansonsten alle am Leben halten (auch Shepard (: ) 
+++ SPOILER END +++ 


PS. Ich empfehle auch, macht die Kameradenmissionen! Dadurch werden eure Freunde loyal und das kann euch den Arsch retten


----------



## PitchySadistic (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Ach und noch was - Shepard, schlecht synchronisiert? Leute, habt ihr euch seine alte Stimme mal angehört? Die war doch wohl grausig x.x


----------



## mab72 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik*

Könnte einiges anführen was mir nicht gefallen hat.
Aber das würde nichts daran ändern das es eine grossartige inzinierung ist.
Trotz der sehr, sehr kurzen hauptgeschichte!
Denn, obwohl man gut 90% des spiels mit dem sammeln des teams zu tun hat, ist das alles prächtig in szene gesetzt und bleibt das ganze spiel über interessant.
Fazit: muss man haben!
Verflucht... wer weiss wie lange ich auf teil 3 warten muss.


----------



## Luccah (5. April 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik - Wertungs-Update*

Ich habe mich zu einen echten fan der Serie gemausert (mochte zuvor SCI-FI Dinger garnicht..)demzufolge habe ich erst im Januar Teil 1 (!) gezockt, mit anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten (ist ja alles anders hier und es gibt nicht den "guten alten Feuerball" ^^)
habe ich das Ding direkt 3 mal hintereinander durchgezockt, die Story find ich einfach klasse. So musste auch Teil 2 her, hab ihn nun gerade mal ne Woche und ich mag es, viel Action, das tut der Serie gut, ein paar mehr Möglichkeiten bei der Charentwicklung hätte ich mir schon gewünscht. Hoffentlich wirds im 3. Teil dann ausgewogener ; ). Die Stimme von dem männlichen Shep ist die Höhle, ich hab das gerade mal einen Abend ausgehalten und jetzt geb ich es mir in englischen Orginalton mit dt Untertiteln (so eine Möglichkeit hätten die aber auch direkt hinzufügen können, zuoft sind dt Sprecher einfach nicht gut genug..leider  in Filmen gehts doch..)ansonsten tolle Atmo, ich werde auch beim 3. Teil dabei sein und diesmal pünktlich zum Release.


----------



## Danox (23. August 2010)

*AW: Spieletest - Mass Effect 2 Test: Weniger Rollenspiel, dafür mehr Action und Dramatik - Wertungs-Update*

Sorry leute ich finde das Game so monotom und der schusswechsel sind einfach nur billig, den ersten teil fand ich besser nur das aufrüsten des Schiefes war ganz nett.


----------



## Naren (19. August 2011)

also hat einer ne ahnung wie dieser helm heißt http://www.pcgames.de/Mass-Effect-2-PC-214343/Tests/Mass-Effect-2-Test-Weniger-Rollenspiel-dafuer-mehr-Action-und-Dramatik-Wertungs-Update-703606/galerie/1242 

wär nett


----------



## Naren (19. August 2011)

wo man das gesicht nicht sieht


----------



## TAOO (24. Juni 2018)

Cooles Game,muß man schon sagen!Bin Froh das ICH es gerade nachhole,zum ersten mal.Rekrutierungen sind nun alle abgeschlossen,auf ins'Omega 4 Portal,wie es wohl weiter gehen mag?


----------

